# Bronzer for the Bronzed!



## chocolategoddes (Nov 22, 2007)

Is it worth it for a darker skinned person to wear bronzer for the purpose of contouring/ highlighting and adding "warmth" to the skin? I've been debating whether or not I should get some 'cuz Tyra and Jay Manuel were on the Tyra Show like , " y'all need some bronzer!!!" and I was like " ummmm okay!" (lol)
I don't even know what shade to get!
So if bronzer is so neccessary, what is a good shade for us. 
(I wear NC 45/50)


----------



## user46 (Nov 22, 2007)

welll. i'm an NW45-43, and i have MAC's "Refined Enriched Bronzer". i like it, except for the fact that by the end of the day it just looks weird and oily and shiny on me. but thats mainly because i have extremely oily skin. so try some MAC bronzers. and i also have a sample of CARGO bronzer, and i loved it


----------



## user46 (Nov 22, 2007)

and this thread may be able to help you --> http://specktra.net/showthread.php?t=32551


----------



## Abena (Nov 22, 2007)

I don't have a specific one to name (because I can't find one I really LOVE) but I do wear a bronzer from time to time - I'm a NC 45 and it makes my skin look dewy and fresh. I would definitely recommend getting one.


----------



## L281173 (Nov 22, 2007)

I am NC45. I use Milan Minerals bronzer in either Bajan Princess or Copper Penny.


----------



## gingerbelle (Nov 23, 2007)

Wet & Wild is awesome!..and cheap
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Seriosly, I'm nc43 and I loooove #743 Tahitian Tan.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Nov 23, 2007)

I was able to get my hands on Stila Sun Bronzer #3, which is discontinued (and amazing), but not terribly hard to find if you do a Froogle search for it.  NARS and CARGO bronzers have also become favorites, and I love love love the Prescriptives Bronzing Trio.  You could try Format blush (MAC) as a bronzer as well.

Also, unless the bronzer is fairly matte, avoid using it on the forhead as it will make you look oily.  I think that's the reason so many people complain about MSF making them look oily.  It's the shimmer on the forhead folks.


----------



## neeshie (Nov 23, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Twinkle_Twinkle* 

 
_ and I love love love the Prescriptives Bronzing Trio._

 
Ditto


----------



## aziajs (Nov 23, 2007)

LOVE Nars Casino


----------



## mishameesh (Nov 25, 2007)

Yes! Brown girls look fab in bronzer!  My fave is one by Wet n Wild- can't think of the name, though.  But its just perfect!  A lot of times, I just use this in place of blush.  Another fave I have is Golden Bronze (loose powder bronzer) which is also nice.


----------



## mocha78 (Nov 28, 2007)

? about the bronzer. I purchased bronzer today from Mac  but I am not to sure on how to apply. Can I apply all over or would I only apply to the forehead, cheeks and neck?


----------



## Shepherdess (Nov 30, 2007)

We have an afro-carribean neighbour who looks stunning in bronzer. Im too shy to ask what she uses but I think it looks absolutely gorgeous on her!
You've met Tyra?- She has amazing eyes.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Nov 30, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mocha78* 

 
_? about the bronzer. I purchased bronzer today from Mac  but I am not to sure on how to apply. Can I apply all over or would I only apply to the forehead, cheeks and neck?_

 
Starting at the profile of your face, you make a three motion, from the side of the forhead, to the cheeks, and down to the bottom of the chin.  Like a large number 3.  This keeps your application looking natural.  If you bronzer is shimmery, I would stick to this method and I would be really careful about applying it to te forhead, even the sides and *definately* not the center of the forhead as it will make you look greasy/oily.  With a more matte bronzer, on deeper skintones, you  could just apply bronzer all over with a large, fluffy brush.  I sometimes do this. HTH.


----------



## Foxybronx (Nov 30, 2007)

I looove bronzer,

I am a NW45 and i swear by it.  Mac Refined Bronzer was decent, but i love Cargo's glow (bronzer) it makes me look like i am glowing from within.


----------



## Caramel_QT (Nov 30, 2007)

NC45 here also (geez there's a lot of us isn't there?). Anyhow I second the rec for Wet n Wild. I also like one that I have from Avon (it's a loose powder bronzer). I also have one from Mary Kay that is good, but I always forget to reach for it. It's a bit shimmery, tho.


----------



## blazeno.8 (Dec 1, 2007)

I like my Victoria's Secret Mosaic Bronzer, and there is also a Mosaic Blush that is kind of like a bronzed blush.  I always use it for "warmth" but not to contour or highlight.


----------



## braidey (Dec 1, 2007)

Of all the bronzers I have tried, I have had the best results with drugstore bronzers.  All WOC should try these, they are beautiful  

*Black Radiance* bronzer in Warmth Glo

*Posner* blush bronzer in Bronzed and Terracotta

*Jordana* blush in Bronze

*Physicians Formula* Virtual Face Powder in Bronzer

*Iman* bronzer in Clay and Earth

*Shimmer Bronzers I like:*
*Milani *Shimmer Strips and *Bobbi Brown* Shimmer Bricks

I am NW45​


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Dec 2, 2007)

^^^ I don't find the Bobbi Brown Shimmerbrick in Bronze to be all that bronze, just slightly deeper than the other Shimmerbricks, but without much if any color pay off.  I'd say it's more of a highlighter than anything.


----------



## MACaholic76 (Dec 2, 2007)

Love NARS Casino, Fake Bake Bronzy Babe and MAC Matte Suntan and Refined Deeper Bronze.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Dec 3, 2007)

Why is this thread still open?


----------



## moondeva (Dec 4, 2007)

_OK... so the verdict seems to be yes to bronzer. _

_But what are the best choices for Ladies of Colour with cool (pink / blue) undertoned skin who do not favour the 'Golden Goddess' look that seems to be pandemic at the moment?_

_I do not wear golds, bronzes, rust, oranges or browns so is there really a place for bronzer in my palette? _

_Or is there a true neutral / cool toned bronzer out there that will work with my blues, greys, berries and purples, even during winter?_

_My story:_

_I am a cool undertoned / deep winter NW45 gal. A MAC MA introduced me to *MAC Raizin* this summer which she used as a contour / blusher / bronzer. It was nice at the time and I even bought one but before you could blink (here in the UK) summer was over and my 'tan' was long gone. It just looks wrong now..._


----------



## j_absinthe (Dec 4, 2007)

Vincent Longo's Sun & Fun is really pretty.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Dec 4, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *moondeva* 

 
_OK... so the verdict seems to be yes to bronzer. 

But what are the best choices for Ladies of Colour with cool (pink / blue) undertoned skin who do not favour the 'Golden Goddess' look that seems to be pandemic at the moment?

I do not wear golds, bronzes, rust, oranges or browns so is there really a place for bronzer in my palette? 

Or is there a true neutral / cool toned bronzer out there that will work with my blues, greys, berries and purples, even during winter?

My story:

I am a cool undertoned / deep winter NW45 gal. A MAC MA introduced me to *MAC Raizin* this summer which she used as a contour / blusher / bronzer. It was nice at the time and I even bought one but before you could blink (here in the UK) summer was over and my 'tan' was long gone. It just looks wrong now..._

 
I've never heard of bronzer that favors cool undertones rather that warm.  I think of bronzer as warming the skin in general, it is supposed to mimic the glow of skin that's been kissed by the sun.  First off, are you sure you are cool toned?  I don't really get NC v. NW (is it Neutral Cool and Neutral Warm or Not Cool and Not Warm?  The wording completely changes the meanings) but regardless, I am NW45 and am very warm.  Anyway, I don't think it's really going to matter if you are cool or warm or what color palette you pair with it.  And if you are NW45 there are a lot great suggestions that have already been mentioned; as I previously posted I like Cargo bronzer in Dark, Nars in Casino, Stila Sun in #3 and the Prescriptives Bronzing Trio in Dark.  HTH. 

ETA: Raizin is a warm toned color, so if you were using that all over your face, I think you'll be fine with any bronzer so long as it is deep enough.


----------



## moondeva (Dec 4, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Twinkle_Twinkle* 

 
_I've never heard of bronzer that favors cool undertones rather that warm. I think of bronzer as warming the skin in general, it is supposed to mimic the glow of skin that's been kissed by the sun. First off, are you sure you are cool toned? I don't really get NC v. NW (is it Neutral Cool and Neutral Warm or Not Cool and Not Warm? The wording completely changes the meanings) but regardless, I am NW45 and am very warm. Anyway, I don't think it's really going to matter if you are cool or warm or what color palette you pair with it. And if you are NW45 there are a lot great suggestions that have already been mentioned; as I previously posted I like Cargo bronzer in Dark, Nars in Casino, Stila Sun in #3 and the Prescriptives Bronzing Trio in Dark. HTH. 

ETA: Raizin is a warm toned color, so if you were using that all over your face, I think you'll be fine with any bronzer so long as it is deep enough._

 
_Thank you so much for answering! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

_MAC definitely confuses things with it's topsy turvy Neutral Cool and Neutral Warm definitions. I understand that as a Woman of Colour there is going to be some warmth in my colours (especially base products like foundation and powder) but I definitely fall into the Neutral Warm spectrum._

_Am I cool toned? Well I cannot wear gold well, look 'fake' / disco and overly made up when I wear the lightest amounts of Golds / Oranges / Bronzes / Yellows / Russets in my make up. The florid (like I am suffering from hot flushes) / overheated look really kicks in when I attempt to wear Coral / Peach toned blushers and lipsticks. I cannot wear large amounts of any of these colours in clothing either. The only time they remotely look 'right' is in a hot summer when I have a deep tan. Warm Browns just look like mud on me... _

_Carol Spenser in her book 'Style Directions For Women' has a small section which describes Colour Directions for Women of Colour (especially for Black & Asian). There are 4 main 'types' - *Deep & Bright*, *Deep & Muted*, *Deep & Warm* and *Deep & Cool*. _

_She describes *Deep & Warm*:_

"This colouring is characterised by an overall 'golden glow' which emanates from the hair colour, eye shade and skintone. The hair can be a rich golden brown or subtle red highlights can visible in darker hair. If the hair colour is natural, the eyes will usually be a hazel or golden brown colour and the skin may sometimes have freckles - especially in summer. [...] Combining Deep & Warm colours together will always look good, together with gold or wooden jewellery and warm toned cosmetics."

_On the other hand I look truly divine in cool / blue toned Purples / Blues / Greens / Silvers / Greys / Wine and have a penchant / weakness for deep Berries lipsticks and glosses. I favour these colours (along with Black) in my clothing too. My usual everyday blush is *MAC Loverush*, though I have just recently discovered sheertone shimmer and I am currently madly in love with *MAC Lovecrush*! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It is as if it was made for my skin tone! It wakes up my whole face (with or without other makeup) and receive many compliments... _

*Deep & Cool* (according to Carol Spenser):

"This colouring is characterised by an overall 'bluey or ashy' look which emanates from the hair colour, eye shade and skintone. The hair can be ash black, blue-black or even beginning to go grey. The skin can also have an ashy or bluey look or even a rosey tone to the brown. The eyes can be very dark - almost black - or may have a greyish tinge to the brown shade. Usually there is very little evidence of warm of golden tones. [...] Combining Deep & Cool colours together will look good, together with silver jewellery and cool toned cosmetics."

_I feel this description describes my colouring well. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Dec 4, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *moondeva* 

 
_Thank you so much for answering! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




MAC definitely confuses things with it's topsy turvy Neutral Cool and Neutral Warm definitions. I understand that as a Woman of Colour there is going to be some warmth in my colours (especially base products like foundation and powder) but I definitely fall into the Neutral Warm spectrum.

Am I cool toned? Well I cannot wear gold well, look 'fake' / disco and overly made up when I wear the lightest amounts of Golds / Oranges / Bronzes / Yellows / Russets in my make up. The florid (like I am suffering from hot flushes) / overheated look really kicks in when I attempt to wear Coral / Peach toned blushers and lipsticks. I cannot wear large amounts of any of these colours in clothing either. The only time they remotely look 'right' is in a hot summer when I have a deep tan. Warm Browns just look like mud on me... 

Carol Spenser in her book 'Style Directions For Women' has a small section which describes Colour Directions for Women of Colour (especially for Black & Asian). There are 4 main 'types' - *Deep & Bright*, *Deep & Muted*, *Deep & Warm* and *Deep & Cool*. 

She describes *Deep & Warm*:

"This colouring is characterised by an overall 'golden glow' which emanates from the hair colour, eye shade and skintone. The hair can be a rich golden brown or subtle red highlights can visible in darker hair. If the hair colour is natural, the eyes will usually be a hazel or golden brown colour and the skin may sometimes have freckles - especially in summer. [...] Combining Deep & Warm colours together will always look good, together with gold or wooden jewellery and warm toned cosmetics."

On the other hand I look truly divine in cool / blue toned Purples / Blues / Greens / Silvers / Greys / Wine and have a penchant / weakness for deep Berries lipsticks and glosses. I favour these colours (along with Black) in my clothing too. My usual everyday blush is *MAC Loverush*, though I have just recently discovered sheertone shimmer and I am currently madly in love with *MAC Lovecrush*! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It is as if it was made for my skin tone! It wakes up my whole face (with or without other makeup) and receive many compliments... 

*Deep & Cool* (according to Carol Spenser):

"This colouring is characterised by an overall 'bluey or ashy' look which emanates from the hair colour, eye shade and skintone. The hair can be ash black, blue-black or even beginning to go grey. The skin can also have an ashy or bluey look or even a rosey tone to the brown. The eyes can be very dark - almost black - or may have a greyish tinge to the brown shade. Usually there is very little evidence of warm of golden tones. [...] Combining Deep & Cool colours together will look good, together with silver jewellery and cool toned cosmetics."

I feel this description describes my colouring well. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Hmmm.  You could be NW45 simply because the color is deeper that NC45.  I disagree with the description of the warm undertoned complexions.  I don't see what hair or eye color really has to do with anything seeing as most black women have dark hair and dark eyes, and some are cool toned with blue undertones.  And I've never seen anyone with a naturally "ashy" undertone.  I've seen makeup look ashy on someone when it is too yellow or too light.  Regardless, just wear what works for you.  A lot of people look good in cool and warm colors.  I can wear any color although I am most def. warm.  But if you can't wear golds and earth tones, don't.  Good for you for knowing what works for you.  Still, I don't think bronzer is going to be a problem.  Bronze is a warm color (earth tone) so I imagine that most bronzers are going to be warm, but I am sure there are plenty of cool-toned people wearing bronzer.


----------



## Perple1 (Dec 4, 2007)

GAH!!! Just when I thought I had it all figured out...hmmm. The NC/NW, Deep Warm, Cool, yada, yada, has me a bit perplexed. According to MAC I am a C6 (only in summer can I use NC45). I am VERY warm (yellow undertones), so why wouldn't I be NW??? I wear all colors of the rainbow. I can wear cool pinks & purples to warm orange, corals, golds (clothing included) I wear silver jewelry everyday...sooo, if Twinkle is warm & wears NW, then...
I dunno. I have been wearing C6 for YEARS!!! I want to change to liquid, but that's a different topic...
I guess if it ain't broke, I won't try to fix it, I'll continue to wear what works for me. Lots of food for thought in this thread though!!!


----------



## moondeva (Dec 4, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Perple1* 

 
_GAH!!! Just when I thought I had it all figured out...hmmm. The NC/NW, Deep Warm, Cool, yada, yada, has me a bit perplexed. According to MAC I am a C6 (only in summer can I use NC45). I am VERY warm (yellow undertones), so why wouldn't I be NW??? I wear all colors of the rainbow. I can wear cool pinks & purples to warm orange, corals, golds (clothing included) I wear silver jewelry everyday...sooo, if Twinkle is warm & wears NW, then...
I dunno. I have been wearing C6 for YEARS!!! I want to change to liquid, but that's a different topic...
I guess if it ain't broke, I won't try to fix it, I'll continue to wear what works for me. Lots of food for thought in this thread though!!!_

 
So sorry, *Perple1,* I did not mean to confuse things further! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 MAC is vaguely at fault for using such a backward labelling system and many choices of makeup, jewellery, clothing etc basically boil down to the individual's choices and preferences. To make sense of MACs system I use the following:

*NW - Neutral Warm = NOT WARM*
*NC - Neutral Cool = NOT COOL*

As I said every one has their own opinions / preferences. Personally I have found that even though I have deep brown eyes and deep black natural hair like 80 - 90% of other women of African descent there is a significant difference in the undertones of colours that work for me and what is currently 'fashionable / desirable' for other Afro women of colour. 

An example: Hair dyeing / colouring. 

Many modern women of colour enhance their looks by using (semi permanent / permanent) hair washes / hair dyes. Colours often chosen are warm reds / russets / golden blondes / warm chocolates / 'natural' black / etc. These are amazing on the right colouring - usually those with yellow / warm undertones. 

On myself (and yes I have tried a few) I am left looking ill / washed out and just plain off! My hair 'clashes' with my skin.My eyes and teeth look dull and yellow and I look exhausted / feverish even after a full restful night's sleep.

But when I have used a cool undertoned hair wash like bluey red / blue black / berry / etc the results are amazing. My eyes and teeth are bright / white, I need less make up, and I look well rested with glossy healthy looking hair that takes years of me! 

There is no diecast rule set in stone and I am not a qualified MA so what do I know?! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Personally I have found that many of the colours and tones that work on my warm / golden toned sisters will not look so amazing on me. The only time that I can join in the fun is in summer when a tan moves my colouring closer to neutral - where any colour undertone will do as long as you are in the mood!


----------



## LatteGoodness (Jan 28, 2008)

Quote:

  I've never heard of bronzer that favors cool undertones rather that warm. I think of bronzer as warming the skin in general, it is supposed to mimic the glow of skin that's been kissed by the sun. First off, are you sure you are cool toned? I don't really get NC v. NW (is it Neutral Cool and Neutral Warm or Not Cool and Not Warm? The wording completely changes the meanings) but regardless, I am NW45 and am very warm. Anyway, I don't think it's really going to matter if you are cool or warm or what color palette you pair with it. And if you are NW45 there are a lot great suggestions that have already been mentioned; as I previously posted I like Cargo bronzer in Dark, Nars in Casino, Stila Sun in #3 and the Prescriptives Bronzing Trio in Dark. HTH.   
 
I went to MAC this weekend to grab some concealer (I'm NC35 normally) and I got a NW40 (I think?  Don't remember exactly) to cover my ginormous pimple.  Ugh.  Anyway, I asked the makeup artist what the NW meant, and she said that it has more red tones in it.  So yeah.  So I'm assuming that alternatively, the NC40 would have more blue tones...


----------



## ~*Starlicious*~ (Jan 28, 2008)

I use Clinique Bronzer. 

I'm a NC43


----------



## DirtyPlum (Apr 15, 2008)

anyone have any recs for bronzer on an nc40 please??????????  mainly want to use it for cheeks.... have heard abt nars and guerlain mostly... anyone??


----------



## brownsuga lady (Apr 15, 2008)

I'm NC50 and I love the warm look bronzer gives me. I use MAC's Mineralize Skinfinish in Deep Dark or Bare Escentials 'Warmth'. I also like Cargo's Miami Beach for the summer months because it gives me a bronzey shimmery glow. HTH!


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Apr 17, 2008)

Has anyone discovered any new bronzers that they love?  I am always on the lookout for more bronzers.  Right now I am really loving my Prescriptives Custom Blend Bronzer and I can't wait until Summer hits so I can use my Face & Body Bronze FX (Bait '06) in Deeper Bronze.  Loving it!


----------



## dominichulinda (Apr 19, 2008)

my fav. bronezer:

sugar baby : hawaiian princess cream
mac bronzer: bronzer powder light shimmer
bobbi brown bronzer: deep kind orange ..and a little too dark..but it has no shimmer
l'oreal glam bronzer: seductive sunset (looks like smooth harmony bp)
neutrogena blends: sunkissed
physicans formula shimmer strips: sunset
n.y.c bronzer: sunny matte
miliani sunset duo: sunset shores
cargo blush strip: echo beach (last strip is a bronzer)


----------



## HeavenLeiBlu (Apr 21, 2008)

I've always liked The Body Shop's brush on beads bronzer. I've been using it for almost 10 years now. For a DIY kinda girl ( which I am) you could also look into getting some micas from Coastal Scents and pick one or a few colors to make your own. FYI: some of these micas are EXACT dupes of MAC and HIP pigments.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Jun 9, 2008)

Just bumping this to see if anyone has found any new loves.


----------



## nunu (Jun 9, 2008)

NARS bronzer in Laguna! I bought this last weekend and i am in love! 
It gives my skin a natural glow.

I also love the golden bronze MAC loose beauty powder.

I am nc43 and a newbie to bronzer


----------



## lilMAClady (Jun 9, 2008)

So weird this thread was at the top cuz I was just on the Bobbi Brrown site trying to figure out which bronzer color was for me. (NC45) I think I will go to Wal-Mart and check out wet n wild. I've heard so much about them and they are Cheap!!! I will look into others tho, but in all honesty you don't have to get something that says "Bronzer" If you don't want shimmer just get a deeper foundation and use like you would a "Bronzer". That's what I plan on doing if nothing else works!


----------



## frocher (Jun 9, 2008)

........


----------



## d n d (Jun 9, 2008)

Try the Victoria's Secret Mosaic Luminous bronzer.  I bought one the other day and I wasn't going to keep it cause I didn't think I could pull it off.  I ended up trying it and it actually looked good on my NW 45 skin.  I usually shy away from shimmery products since they make my skin itch and get a lil shiny but I was very impressed with how it turned out. It gave my cheeks a subtle golden glow that I can't wait to try again.

For reference I purchased the bronzer in Glitterati


----------



## milamonster (Jun 10, 2008)

i just got bronze by stila nad i love it
i also have refined golden bronze. it's weird cuz i dont see it that much in real life but it turns up well in pictures and others se it. in pictures i just glow but not too much
i layer these ovr blushes usually


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Jun 10, 2008)

I've recently picked up Iman's Sheer Bronzer in Clay, Lorac's bronzer in Glow, Laura Mercier's Bronzing Duo and Sephora's Bronzing Trio.  And I am still on the hunt for more goodies.


----------



## oopsiwentglam (Jun 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mishameesh* 

 
_Yes! Brown girls look fab in bronzer!  My fave is one by Wet n Wild- can't think of the name, though.  But its just perfect!  A lot of times, I just use this in place of blush.  Another fave I have is Golden Bronze (loose powder bronzer) which is also nice._

 
I agree with Golden Bronze from MAC


----------



## Mizz.Yasmine (Jun 10, 2008)

I like L'oreal HIP's bronzers.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Vibrant is my fav! It makes me glow.


----------



## MsCocoa (Jun 10, 2008)

I quite like MAC Refined Deeper Bronze, and the golden bronze loose powder gives me a nice glow.


----------



## elektra513 (Jun 10, 2008)

I just bought the Cargo one in Dark a couple of weeks ago. I find I've been using it everyday. It's doing what Metal Rock MSF (which is darker) was doing for me, but much less glitter. I love the "sheen" of bronzer...


----------



## AlluringTaxpaya (Jun 10, 2008)

All the posts are great and informative.  Just wanted to add that Milani has a great bronzer that comes in a jar called, "01- Body Bronzer".  I use it on my face in the usual bronzing areas and it gives a wonderful dewy golden bronze. I also place some on my collarbone for a believable balanced bronze. It looks so natural. My family and friends always compliment my look.  Very inexpensive.


----------



## M.A.C. head. (Jun 10, 2008)

You should definitely get some! Especially for the summer.

I'm NW43 and I use MACs iridescent loose powder in "Golden Bronze".

It's great to use under my regular blush because it adds a bit of tint and some  elegant shimmer.

Go for it hun! It's a nice touch.


----------



## candrakirana (Jun 12, 2008)

have anyone ever tried *Bourjois Poudre Clubbing*? it has not available yet in my country but I'm curious.





_Bourjois Paris | SITE FRANCE_


----------



## MsCocoa (Jun 12, 2008)

^^I think that's the one I tested on my hand and if so I didn't really like it, it was a gold sheen and seemed to be more of a highlighter than a bronzer but I didn't really get a good look. The original chocolate version might be good buy though!


----------



## chocolategoddes (Jun 12, 2008)

It's nice too see that this thread is being put to good use!
Thank you to everyone who has answered!!!


----------



## candrakirana (Jun 13, 2008)

*mscocoa*, I think you're right. My friend has swatched it for me and it is not as good as what I have expected. thank you for sharing.

I'm eyeing *Bourjois Delice de Poudre 54 Or* now


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Jun 13, 2008)

Any NW45's wearing Bobbi Brown Bronzing Powder?  Just trying to see what others think.


----------



## luvsic (Jun 16, 2008)

I am Asian but not sure what my skintone is because I get tanner during the summer and paler during the winter....I just have a question - would I have to switch bronzer colors because of this? I am relatively new to bronzing as well and plan on trying *Too faced Carribean in a Compact in Sun Bunny *but at the same time my skin isn't too clear (my forehead is a little bumpy but nothing drastic and alright everywhere else) so would I def. need a foundation before using bronzer? Or could I just moisturize and put it on if my skin clears up? I am so new to skin stuff it's not even funny 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Oh and to find out my skintone(s) do I just pop by any MAC store and ask..?


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Jun 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *luvsic* 

 
_I am Asian but not sure what my skintone is because I get tanner during the summer and paler during the winter....I just have a question - would I have to switch bronzer colors because of this? I am relatively new to bronzing as well and plan on trying *Too faced Carribean in a Compact in Sun Bunny *but at the same time my skin isn't too clear (my forehead is a little bumpy but nothing drastic and alright everywhere else) so would I def. need a foundation before using bronzer? Or could I just moisturize and put it on if my skin clears up? I am so new to skin stuff it's not even funny 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Oh and to find out my skintone(s) do I just pop by any MAC store and ask..?_

 
You could use two different bronzers depending on the season; one that's a little more intense in the summer, and one that more subtle for the cooler months.  I have some bronzers that are lighter than others.  You can wear bronzer without foundation, and I would avoid bronzer on the forehead anyway, unless it's matte or semi-matte.


----------



## PolyphonicLove (Jun 19, 2008)

any recs on a bronzer *solely for contouring*? reference photos:

here and here

Cargo's bronzer in Dark didn't even show up on me...I was thinking Benefit's Hoola could be the answer to my prayers, but I'm not really sure.


----------



## chocolategoddes (Jun 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *PolyphonicLove* 

 
_any recs on a bronzer *solely for contouring*? reference photos:

here and here

Cargo's bronzer in Dark didn't even show up on me...I was thinking Benefit's Hoola could be the answer to my prayers, but I'm not really sure._

 
It's hard for people with darker skin to find a "bronzer" for contouring. I prefer using a stick foundation or a powder in a shade much deeper than my all over foundation and then buffing it in.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Jun 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *PolyphonicLove* 

 
_any recs on a bronzer *solely for contouring*? reference photos:

here and here

Cargo's bronzer in Dark didn't even show up on me...I was thinking Benefit's Hoola could be the answer to my prayers, but I'm not really sure._

 
I agree with chocolategoddess.  And honestly, if CARGO's Dark didn't show, Benefit's Hoola definitely wont.  I'd just try a contouring shade, like one of the MAC Pro Sculpting Powders or Blunt blush.  

ETA: You could try contouring with Chocolate pigment, or Twig Eyeshadow (Stila).  That would look shimmery like a bronzer and it's dark enough to contour with.


----------



## lilchocolatema (Jun 22, 2008)

Exactly!! Sam Fine swears by this.  I bought it solely on his recommendation.  Look at how he uses it on this bride...SO gorgeous! 
I'm an NC50 so it doesn't look exactly the same, but it's such a soft, gorgeous bronzy glow.  I'm loving it!!! His blog can be found here. 





 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elektra513* 

 
_I just bought the Cargo one in Dark a couple of weeks ago. I find I've been using it everyday. It's doing what Metal Rock MSF (which is darker) was doing for me, but much less glitter. I love the "sheen" of bronzer..._


----------



## chocolategoddes (Jun 22, 2008)

^ Wow! Sam Fine is TALENTED... to say the least!


----------



## PolyphonicLove (Jun 24, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Twinkle_Twinkle* 

 
_I agree with chocolategoddess.  And honestly, if CARGO's Dark didn't show, Benefit's Hoola definitely wont.  I'd just try a contouring shade, like one of the MAC Pro Sculpting Powders or Blunt blush.  

ETA: You could try contouring with Chocolate pigment, or Twig Eyeshadow (Stila).  That would look shimmery like a bronzer and it's dark enough to contour with._

 
Will def look into that, and will search Sephora when I go to Dallas in a few weeks. Thankies.


----------



## frocher (Jun 24, 2008)

.............


----------



## frocher (Jun 24, 2008)

......


----------



## honeebee (Jun 25, 2008)

I second this re: The Body Shops bead bronzer, I've been using it off & on for about 12 yrs. I love it, it looks like I have a glow from within. I also like the Baked Bronzer from Urban Decay. I'm not too crazy about MAC's bronzer, I get the dirty & dull look when I use it
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





. The Body Shop one is my fav
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. I'm a NC43-45 for reference.


 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *HeavenLeiBlu* 

 
_I've always liked The Body Shop's brush on beads bronzer. I've been using it for almost 10 years now. For a DIY kinda girl ( which I am) you could also look into getting some micas from Coastal Scents and pick one or a few colors to make your own. FYI: some of these micas are EXACT dupes of MAC and HIP pigments._


----------



## ohsoshy (Jun 29, 2008)

Does anyone have any suggestions for a bronzer with little to no shimmer? I was looking around Sephora's site and saw Make Up For Ever Mat Bronze. Do you think it'll work on a NW50 like myself?


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Jun 29, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ohsoshy* 

 
_Does anyone have any suggestions for a bronzer with little to no shimmer? I was looking around Sephora's site and saw Make Up For Ever Mat Bronze. Do you think it'll work on a NW50 like myself? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I'm NW45 and I tried the darkest shade of the MUF bronzer on my hand and it looked like brown chalk.  I decided against it.  I will say though that hand swatches of bronzer often look too light on me, but on the face they look great.  So I would say try it.  It can't hurt.  I would also suggest the Bobbi Brown bronzer in Deep.  It's matte, I've been using it everyday since I got it.  I love it.  And I also can't say enough about Stila Sun #3.  It was my staple until BB came along.


----------



## cre8_yourself (Jul 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *moondeva* 

 
_OK... so the verdict seems to be yes to bronzer. 

But what are the best choices for Ladies of Colour with cool (pink / blue) undertoned skin who do not favour the 'Golden Goddess' look that seems to be pandemic at the moment?

I do not wear golds, bronzes, rust, oranges or browns so is there really a place for bronzer in my palette? 

Or is there a true neutral / cool toned bronzer out there that will work with my blues, greys, berries and purples, even during winter?

My story:

I am a cool undertoned / deep winter NW45 gal. A MAC MA introduced me to *MAC Raizin* this summer which she used as a contour / blusher / bronzer. It was nice at the time and I even bought one but before you could blink (here in the UK) summer was over and my 'tan' was long gone. It just looks wrong now..._

 

i know this thread is super old and Im getting to it reall late lol.. but im nc35- nw 35 and I use raizin all the time.. summer/ winter.. it doesnt matter.. maybe you should apply it lightly.. cuz if i can get away with it.. you def can!!


----------



## ndn-ista (Jul 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ohsoshy* 

 
_Does anyone have any suggestions for a bronzer with little to no shimmer? I was looking around Sephora's site and saw Make Up For Ever Mat Bronze. Do you think it'll work on a NW50 like myself? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Cargo-Semi Matte Bronzer.


----------



## lucia_la_latina (Jul 23, 2008)

I am an NC41 and i use you know that mineral finish powder that comes in fair, medium,medium dark, dark and deep dark? Its by MAC...
well the MA recommended using the deep dark shade as a bronzer and it worked REALLY WELL! no orange, no shimmer, just a nice glowy complexion!


----------



## sunshine88 (Jul 25, 2008)

Hey I have a darker skin tone too and I use bronzer when I like to get dressed up just regular Nars bronzer from Sephora. But on a regular day I wear bare mineral foundation and mix in just a little bit of the "warmth" bare minerals color in with it to kind of give a bronze look. 






 hope that helps !


----------



## elektra513 (Aug 28, 2008)

Bumping because I recently got MAC's iridescent loose powder in Golden Bronze, and wow!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I've gotten quite a few compliments with it. And you only need a teeny bit.

I want a matte bronzer to add to my collection, so I hope Bobbi Brown's bronzer will work for me...

NC45-ish for reference.


----------



## honeebee (Aug 28, 2008)

Just wanted to post an update.
I've been wearing Deep Dark NMSF as a bronzer and it looks great. The other products I was using haven't been showing up as much because I'm much darker this summer but the Deep Dark is working for me.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Aug 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elektra513* 

 
_Bumping because I recently got MAC's iridescent loose powder in Golden Bronze, and wow!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I've gotten quite a few compliments with it. And you only need a teeny bit.

I want a matte bronzer to add to my collection, so I hope Bobbi Brown's bronzer will work for me...

NC45-ish for reference._

 
I think you will like it, at least I hope so.  I love mine.  Which shade did you end up with?


----------



## elektra513 (Aug 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Twinkle_Twinkle* 

 
_I think you will like it, at least I hope so.  I love mine.  Which shade did you end up with?_

 
Lol, I haven't gone yet. I'm waiting for traffic to die down so I can go back out tonight. I did a search and it looks like I should buy the Deep one. What do you think?

Edit: Ok, I just read reviews from MUA and some said that BB bronzer contains ingredients that aren't suitable for acne prone skin 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Anyone use MUFE's Mat Bronzer??

Thanks!


----------



## MsCocoa (Aug 29, 2008)

Hmmm I may have to treat myself to the Bobbi Brown bronzer and maybe get the MAC loose powder at Duty Free!


----------



## elektra513 (Aug 29, 2008)

Ok, I ended up buying BB bronzer in Deep, b/c Dark is too red. I also bought the pot rouge (I think that's the name) in Raspberry. I like both so far today.

I also wore my sample of the oil free foundation. Not sure on that verdict though...


----------



## honeychild09 (Apr 28, 2009)

when i was looking for bronzers i was recommend format by mac its a nice colour can has a red undertone to it and can quickly turn into a terracotta shade if you apply to much

but really nice when just the right amount is applied i cant wait to pair it with metal rock to see how it works


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Apr 29, 2009)

Has anyone tried any Guerlain bronzers?  I really want the Brunette one in Dark.  It looks so yummy.


----------



## animacani (Apr 29, 2009)

I am an nc42 , and I used to use Guerlain terracotta in shade 03 but I stopped using it when I found out that it contains talc. =(


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (May 2, 2009)

LMAO!!!  You are so right. 

Also, I think my Bronzer Whore status has graduated to Super Slut because I just picked up one of the new NARS Multiple Bronzers in Rapa Nui.  Fabulous.  I can see this working well over foundation and under a translucent setting powder.  

I also picked up the Giorgio Armani bronzers in #1 and #8.  I really want #6 too, but they were out.  Anyway, #8 is great for that traditional reddish summer bronzed look.  The #1 would be great for year round; it's so elegant. 

Next up are the Fyrinnae bronzers in Dark Matte and Dark Shimmer.  And of course that means I *need* the Eco Tools Mineral Set.  Wow, I really need to stop. 

Oh and if anyone is eyeing the Guerlain Sheer Bronzing Powder in Dark, just know that the Laura Mercier Bronzing Duo in Pink Bronze is _reeeallly_ similar, so save yourself $18 and just get that one.


----------



## anita22 (May 5, 2009)

Bump!

Just wondering if anyone has any bronzer recommendations for NC30-35? I was using a MAC one ages ago, the colour is now d/c'd. I'm after something matte, no shimmer. Have seen a few recs for Cargo & Nars but those brands are hard for me to get hold of right now unfortunately. Perhaps MAC, Benefit, Clinique or Too Faced? Anyone?
Thanks!!


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (May 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *anita22* 

 
_Bump!

Just wondering if anyone has any bronzer recommendations for NC30-35? I was using a MAC one ages ago, the colour is now d/c'd. I'm after something matte, no shimmer. Have seen a few recs for Cargo & Nars but those brands are hard for me to get hold of right now unfortunately. Perhaps MAC, Benefit, Clinique or Too Faced? Anyone?
Thanks!!_

 
Maybe Stila Sun Shade #1 or #2.


----------



## Blushbaby (May 6, 2009)

Have any WOC tried Estee Lauder's Sun Goddess liquid bronzer?


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (May 10, 2009)

Just popping in to say that the Too Faced Chocolate Bronzer is boo-boo.  There is no way I could make that work for me, EVER!  But those of you with lighter complexions that mine might want to check it out because it smells sooooo good.


----------



## Blushbaby (May 10, 2009)

Will Nars Casino suit my skintone? I'm about to buy it online, but won't be able to return it and don't wanna make a dodgy purchase.

Thanks.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (May 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Blushbaby* 

 
_Will Nars Casino suit my skintone? I'm about to buy it online, but won't be able to return it and don't wanna make a dodgy purchase.

Thanks._

 
What's your skin tone?  Honestly, I don't use my Casino very often and when I do it is more to highlight the planes of the face.  It gives a golden glow.


----------



## Blushbaby (May 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Twinkle_Twinkle* 

 
_What's your skin tone?  Honestly, I don't use my Casino very often and when I do it is more to highlight the plains of the face.  It gives a golden glow._

 
I'm NC45-50


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (May 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Blushbaby* 

 
_I'm NC45-50_

 
I like Casino, but there are honestly more WOC friendly bronzers out there though.


----------



## GlamQueen21 (May 11, 2009)

Can anyone recommend a MAC bronzer that's well suited for my NW47/NC50 skintone? Most appreciated.


----------



## Blushbaby (May 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Twinkle_Twinkle* 

 
_I like Casino, but there are honestly more WOC friendly bronzers out there though._

 
Thank you, you've just saved me $30 

I bought a Wet n Wild pot of bronzer today, only $3.99. Looks nice for my skintone in the jar.


----------



## KimP827 (May 21, 2009)

I use MAC format Blush as a bronzer along with a little of Trish Mcevoy's gold Face shine (discontinued)


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (May 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *GlamQueen21* 

 
_Can anyone recommend a MAC bronzer that's well suited for my NW74/NC50 skintone? Most appreciated._

 
Refined Deeper Bronze.


----------



## jojo_makeuplvr (May 21, 2009)

This is a really good thread. Very informative. I'm glad this was at the top because I plan on getting some bronzers from the Style Warriors collection. I know one of them is in the permanent collection and the other one is a repromote, so many of you have them already. Anyways my question is what would you recommend for a NC45?


----------



## frocher (May 21, 2009)

,,,,,,,


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (May 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *frocher* 

 
_Have you checked out this lovely:Victoria's Secret - Chocolate Soleil Matte Bronzer_

 
It's from Too Faced - I tried it, and it wasn't deep enough to do anything for me, but it smells wonderful.


----------



## Blushbaby (May 22, 2009)

Twinkle, did you used to have a different beauty blog that you stopped doing last Summer?

I've been googling for reviews, swatches (something!) on Stila Sun shade 03 and came across a blog run by somebody called Twinkle who loves Stila sun 03.

You own it don't you? How would that look on my NC45/50 skin?


----------



## BKTrinVincy (May 22, 2009)

I use MAC format as a bronzer 
Im NW55


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (May 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Blushbaby* 

 
_Twinkle, did you used to have a different beauty blog that you stopped doing last Summer?

I've been googling for reviews, swatches (something!) on Stila Sun shade 03 and came across a blog run by somebody called Twinkle who loves Stila sun 03.

You own it don't you? How would that look on my NC45/50 skin?_

 
Lol, I did have another blog.  And Stila Shade #3 is divine.  I love that it is semi-matte because it is so wearable.  Stila discontinued the shade (as they have done with their darker foundations, powders, etc.) but it is very easy to find on places like fragrancex.com and even at CCOs.  I'll take a picture soon, and I need to update the blog with a couple of bronzer posts anyway.


----------



## Blushbaby (May 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Twinkle_Twinkle* 

 
_Lol, I did have another blog.  And Stila Shade #3 is divine.  I love that it is semi-matte because it is so wearable.  Stila discontinued the shade (as they have done with their darker foundations, powders, etc.) but it is very easy to find on places like fragrancex.com and even at CCOs.  I'll take a picture soon, and I need to update the blog with a couple of bronzer posts anyway._

 
I thought it was you  I've found it to buy and a swatch to look at would be great when you have the time!


----------



## StyleWarrior (May 23, 2009)

I'm an  NC50, maybe a lil lighter in the winter, but I love bronzers. It really does give a nice glow, but its hard to fine one that works for my skintone. Today though, I found the perfect ones at Marshalls. The brand is called Gotta B Urban and the color for the bronzers I got were Sunsational and Tantastic. One has a palm tree in it, the other a sun. They cost 5.99 and its 1.37 grams of product.  If you can find this brand, I definitely recommend it. Oh and Wet & Willd has good bronzers also. Also the Victoria Secret bronzer in Copacabana works really well. Its actually darker than my skintone. So I use it to contour. Hope this helps someone


----------



## moonlit (May 24, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Blushbaby* 

 
_Will Nars Casino suit my skintone? I'm about to buy it online, but won't be able to return it and don't wanna make a dodgy purchase.

Thanks._

 
nars casino looked reddish on my nc 42 skintone- nice texture but I think bronzers should not be reddish .I dont rec it


----------



## moonlit (May 24, 2009)

nc 42 here and my current hg bronzers

1)Chanel bronzer in 63- terre ambre- love love love it.. check out my swatch on the chanel product swatches thread.
2)refined golden


----------



## grapegirlplum (May 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gingerbelle* 

 
_Wet & Wild is awesome!..and cheap
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Seriosly, I'm nc43 and I loooove #743 Tahitian Tan._

 

I loooove Wet & Wild!!!!!!!!!!!  I am a NW45, and I love their illuminizers in Toasty!!!!  I wear it everyday on my cheeks and my brow bones!!!!
And I always stock up when CVS, Walgreens, or Rite Aid has them BOGO!!!!


----------



## Sexycocolatte (May 26, 2009)

Got a n.y.c  bronzer in terracotta for 5.99.  Its so pretty! It has no shimmer but does give a glow.  and black radiance has one that i like also.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (May 27, 2009)

By the way Blushbaby, I haven't forgotten about the bronzer pics.  I have taken them, I just have to upload them and post to the blog.  Hopefully I can get to that in the next 24 hrs, if I ever get of Specktra that is.


----------



## Blushbaby (May 27, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Twinkle_Twinkle* 

 
_By the way Blushbaby, I haven't forgotten about the bronzer pics.  I have taken them, I just have to upload them and post to the blog.  Hopefully I can get to that in the next 24 hrs, if I ever get of Specktra that is._

 
Thank you - much appreciated hon


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (May 28, 2009)

So Bobbi Brown's new Illuminating Bronzers were released yesterday and I practically ran to the mall to check them out.  They are love.  I picked up Bahama, Barbados, and Aruba.  I might go back for Bali Brown.  Bali Brown reminds me of MAC's Refined Golden (which I saw yesterday and was not impressed with, granted I didn't try it on my face, but it was lackluster IMO) in that the sparkle in the two are similar in size, but Bali Brown has more/deeper color, so it's more worth your while in my opinion.  Aruba is a nice, golden bronze shade that I use over my other, darker bronzers.  It reminds me or NARS Casino, except that Casino is browner and Aruba is more golden.  I saw enough of a difference to warrant having both, but then I don't need much of an excuse to buy bronzer. 

The darkest pink shade, Maui I believe, is also nice for a pop of pink/golden sheen to the cheeks, however I think NARS's Torrid blush would be a better option.  You're going to get the same effect with more of the pink color coming through.  

And both Bahama and Barbados are deeper bronzes for deeper skin tones.  I thought they would look like my CARGO bronzer in Deep, but they don't.  One is redder, while the other is more golden in undertone.  I'll take pictures.  

And to those of you thinking about getting Refined Golden with Style Warriors, I would suggest checking out Casino or Bali Brown before RG.  I think they are both better.

Short Side Note:  It may seem obvious, but it's a great idea to look for bronzers in a cosmetic line that has a diverse shade range because then chances are their darker bronzers will work for you.  Like how Stila used to have a wider range of foundation shades, and then they also had Sun Shade #3 but when they discontinued the deeper foundations, Shade #3 got the X too and now only Shades #1 & #2 correspond with their foundation shades and therefore therefore there is really little point to trying Shades #1 & #2 because if they don't have foundation close to your shade, then why would the bronzers flatter you either? 

Next up to try is Urban Decay's Gilded.  UD _definitely_ has a limited shade range, but I want to try this bronzer anyway.  It looks promising.


----------



## mrslovejoy (May 28, 2009)

Twinkle_Twinkle said:


> So Bobbi Brown's new Illuminating Bronzers were released yesterday and I practically ran to the mall to check them out. They are love. I picked up Bahama, Barbados, and Aruba. I might go back for Bali Brown. Bali Brown reminds me of MAC's Refined Golden (which I saw yesterday and was not impressed with, granted I didn't try it on my face, but it was lackluster IMO) in that the sparkle in the two are similar in size, but Bali Brown has more/deeper color, so it's more worth your while in my opinion. Aruba is a nice, golden bronze shade that I use over my other, darker bronzers. It reminds me or NARS Casino, except that Casino is browner and Aruba is more golden. I saw enough of a difference to warrant having both, but then I don't need much of an excuse to buy bronzer.
> 
> 
> I picked up Aruba yesterday..and I am in LOVE!! It reminds me of msf gold deposit, but the sparkles aren't as big...aruba has just enough shimmer to give me that "light reflecting" illusion.  I'm thinking about picking up bahama and maui too, but I wasn't sure how they would look on my skintone. I only had time to test one bronzer b/c I was on my lunch break. I'm NC45-NC50 for reference.


----------



## wonderdust (May 28, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Twinkle_Twinkle* 

 
_Next up to try is Urban Decay's Gilded.  UD definitely has a limited shade range, but I want to try this bronzer anyway.  It looks promising._

 
After I read a good review on specktra I was dying to try this. I swatched this today, and was sooo disappointed. It was really light and ashy looking on me, then just kinda disappeared lol. I decided to swatch Prestige Cosmetics Skin Loving Minerals bronzing powder in Rich Bronze (which looked kinda similar in shade to the UD). The Prestige one was really nice and about half the price of UD, so I got that instead.

Hope you have better luck with the UD bronzer.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (May 28, 2009)

mrslovejoy said:


> Quote:
> 
> Originally Posted by *Twinkle_Twinkle*
> 
> ...


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (May 28, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *wonderdust* 

 
_After I read a good review on specktra I was dying to try this. I swatched this today, and was sooo disappointed. It was really light and ashy looking on me, then just kinda disappeared lol. I decided to swatch Prestige Cosmetics Skin Loving Minerals bronzing powder in Rich Bronze (which looked kinda similar in shade to the UD). The Prestige one was really nice and about half the price of UD, so I got that instead.

Hope you have better luck with the UD bronzer._

 
That's honestly the problem I had with the first UD Bronzer in Baked.  I had it way back when it first came out, and it looked like nothing on me, so I just gave it to my friend.  She rocked the heck out of it too.  Glad it didn't go to waste.  But I am doubtful about Gilded, but I guess we shall see.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (May 29, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Blushbaby* 

 
_Thank you - much appreciated hon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
It's up Blushbaby!  Here's the link: Everyday Rococo: Bronzed Goddess Part I - Stila Sun Comparison Pictures


----------



## Blushbaby (May 29, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Twinkle_Twinkle* 

 
_It's up Blushbaby!  Here's the link: Everyday Rococo: Bronzed Goddess Part I - Stila Sun Comparison Pictures_

 
Thank you! I'm lighter than you so think I may be able to get away with using it to contour. I'm impatient so already bought it from Strawberry.net off Ebay a few days ago 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm really looking fwd to receiving it!


 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *wonderdust* 

 
_After I read a good review on specktra I was dying to try this. I swatched this today, and was sooo disappointed. It was really light and ashy looking on me, then just kinda disappeared lol. I decided to swatch Prestige Cosmetics Skin Loving Minerals bronzing powder in Rich Bronze (which looked kinda similar in shade to the UD). The Prestige one was really nice and about half the price of UD, so I got that instead.

Hope you have better luck with the UD bronzer._

 
Awww don't say that! I'm off to see it next Thurs after seeing that swatch on the UD thread. The UD rep on Twitter said it'd be the best one for my skintone too. Gonna compare the UD and Prestige. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## GlamQueen21 (May 29, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Twinkle_Twinkle* 

 
_Refined Deeper Bronze._

 
Thanks so much! I will try to purchase that bronzer.


----------



## Blushbaby (May 29, 2009)

Tested the Prestige in Deep Bronze today but couldn't get a good enough swatch as the sample pot was practically empty. It seemed nice though. Will try again in a different branch next week.


----------



## faeriedust (Jun 1, 2009)

I really need help. Im previously a NC30 but now that I have gotten tanner, I dont know if I should get a new foundation or just use bronzer all over. I dont think I can afford to get a new foundation so is there a bronzer which I can use all over my face to make me tanner? I want to wear a bronzer over my existing foundation to make it darker. I tried milani foundation and it was too red (not yellow/brown enough).


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Jun 1, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *faeriedust* 

 
_I really need help. Im previously a NC30 but now that I have gotten tanner, I dont know if I should get a new foundation or just use bronzer all over. I dont think I can afford to get a new foundation so is there a bronzer which I can use all over my face to make me tanner? I want to wear a bronzer over my existing foundation to make it darker. I tried milani foundation and it was too red (not yellow/brown enough)._

 
Try a matte formula.  I hate to keep beating a dead horse, but Bobbi Brown makes great matte bronzers.  They should pay me for all of this free advertising.  Bobbi, are you listening?


----------



## ~sweetJB~ (Jun 4, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gingerbelle* 

 
_Wet & Wild is awesome!..and cheap
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Seriosly, I'm nc43 and I loooove #743 Tahitian Tan._

 
Agreed I am nc50 range as well I use Tahitian tan all over like an msf and I use Bali bronze as a highlighter........Love......bogo $2.99 lol.....


----------



## ~sweetJB~ (Jun 4, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Perple1* 

 
_GAH!!! Just when I thought I had it all figured out...hmmm. The NC/NW, Deep Warm, Cool, yada, yada, has me a bit perplexed. According to MAC I am a C6 (only in summer can I use *NC45*). I am VERY warm (yellow undertones), *so why wouldn't I be NW??*? I wear all colors of the rainbow. I can wear cool pinks & purples to warm orange, corals, golds (clothing included) I wear silver jewelry everyday...sooo, if Twinkle is warm & wears NW, then...
I dunno. I have been wearing C6 for YEARS!!! I want to change to liquid, but that's a different topic...
I guess if it ain't broke, I won't try to fix it, I'll continue to wear what works for me. Lots of food for thought in this thread though!!!_

 
NW is for people with red undertones like Kelly Roland and nc is for people with yellow undertones like Beyonce or Gabriel union. Sometimes in the summer nc people can wear nw because the sun cuases the skin to get more red or bronzed


----------



## mrslovejoy (Jun 5, 2009)

fyi..the stila bronzer in shade 3 recommended by twinkle_twinkle is now on sale for $13 on strawberrynet..and the shipping is free too!!


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Jun 6, 2009)

Favorite new bronzer of the week: Tarte's Park Ave. Princess.  It's this beautiful golden pearl wonder in a pan.  I look like a golden goddess for real when I wear this.  PAP = The Business.  It's sister Hotel Heiress = Not The Business.  It looked like peachy brown pearly trash.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Jun 6, 2009)

I just posted a review of the new Bobbi Brown Illumination Bronzers!  Check it out! 

Everyday Rococo: Bronzed Goddess Part II - Bobbi Brown Illuminating Bronzers


----------



## Blushbaby (Jun 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mrslovejoy* 

 
_fyi..the stila bronzer in shade 3 recommended by twinkle_twinkle is now on sale for $13 on strawberrynet..and the shipping is free too!!_

 
That's who I bought mine off on Ebay. I LOVE it! I've swatched it on my blog:

Vex In The City: Style Warriors & other beauty haulage

I swatched Glided and thought it was nice but have sinec decided that I can just use MSF Brunette if I want a glow on top of the Stila instead of buying another product.


----------



## StyleWarrior (Jun 7, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *~sweetJB~* 

 
_Agreed I am nc50 range as well I use Tahitian tan all over like an msf and I use Bali bronze as a highlighter........Love......bogo $2.99 lol....._

 
I'm an nc50, and I love Bali Bronze. definitely gonna try Tahitian tan now.


----------



## justb7 (Jun 8, 2009)

I use Bobbi Brown bronze shimmerbrick and I'm a NW43. It gives such a nice glow.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Jun 20, 2009)

I can't believe it's been this long since this thread was bumped.  Anyway, ladies, I got a sample of Toof Faced Sun Bunny and I like it a lot.  I have swatched this product at least twice and thought it was too light but when I actually tried it on my face I liked it a lot.  Might have to pick this one up.


----------



## SassyMochaJess (Jun 20, 2009)

Can't wait to try sunny by nature and warm blend msf they scream bronzer to me...


----------



## MissResha (Jun 20, 2009)

i just recently bought the Fully Baked bronzer by FaceFront and i LOVE it. its really great for contouring too


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Jun 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissResha* 

 
_i just recently bought the Fully Baked bronzer by FaceFront and i LOVE it. its really great for contouring too_

 
Did you order it online?  Would you mind posting pics?


----------



## MissResha (Jun 21, 2009)

yea i got it from ffcloset.com for like 9.99 (its gone now, though) its absolutely better than i expected. its more of a matte bronzer that looks SUPER dark in the container, but once you get the tiniest amount on your brush, it blends out to be this goldeny brown shade that isnt ashy, and its just gorgeous. they have it on the regular facefront site but its a newer formula. i dont see myself running out on this for YEARS theres so much product and you only need a few granules lol

im gonna wear it tomorrow so i'll do a FOTD


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Jun 21, 2009)

Has anyone tried the new Stila Mineral Bronzer?  I am very curious - I wish it were at Sephora already!


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Jun 21, 2009)

Thanks!  Is the color deep enough for a NW45?

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissResha* 

 
_yea i got it from ffcloset.com for like 9.99 (its gone now, though) its absolutely better than i expected. its more of a matte bronzer that looks SUPER dark in the container, but once you get the tiniest amount on your brush, it blends out to be this goldeny brown shade that isnt ashy, and its just gorgeous. they have it on the regular facefront site but its a newer formula. i dont see myself running out on this for YEARS theres so much product and you only need a few granules lol

im gonna wear it tomorrow so i'll do a FOTD_


----------



## Noussie (Jun 21, 2009)

I just got this NARS pressed powder in "heat" which i use as a bronzer..this baby is pure love


----------



## pnuttbuttajelli (Jun 22, 2009)

has anyone else seen *Milani's TANtastic face & body baked bronzer*? i couldnt find anything about it online and i didnt even see it on Milani's website.

i went to cvs earlier to get ice cream, but i always peruse the cosmetics section first for deals. it was the same ol' same ol' until i walked around and saw on the other side a display for Milani "naturals" and "bronzed" or something. there were some pretty eyeshadows (nice colors, but too much sparkle imo) and BRONZERS!

they have this (Milani Cosmetics - BODY BRONZER) that looks really pretty, and looks like it would be the lustre drop for face and body. i can see it working on any skin tone.

but then i saw this huge thing that was the TANtastic bronzer (for a split second i thought it was the LORAC bronzer, which is really nice but not for $30 no thnx). i only saw two and the girl said those were the only two that were there. 
"01 Fantastic in Gold" actually looks like a cross between New Vegas McQueen skinfinish and MAC Format blush. the other one (it was "02" but i didnt read the name) looked like a cross between Cheeky Bronze skinfinish (Colour Craft) and Sweet as Cocoa. 

i ended up getting 01 because i hardly wear Sweet as Cocoa as it is, and i am often weary of anything coppery on my face, but i may get it tomorrow. 

i tried it on and though it looks super glittery and sparkly, it goes on like any other skinfinish and it's really pretty with buildable intensity. 

it was only $10, so if you want something that will make you "glow" that's really cheap, it wouldn't hurt to go for that i guess. 

/my two cents


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Jun 23, 2009)

Just posted a review of Too Faced Sun Bunny on Everyday Rococo.  Check it out! 

Everyday Rococo: Bronzed Goddess Part III - Too Faced Sun Bunny


----------



## ElleStar04 (Jul 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pnuttbuttajelli* 

 
_has anyone else seen *Milani's TANtastic face & body baked bronzer*? i couldnt find anything about it online and i didnt even see it on Milani's website.

i went to cvs earlier to get ice cream, but i always peruse the cosmetics section first for deals. it was the same ol' same ol' until i walked around and saw on the other side a display for Milani "naturals" and "bronzed" or something. there were some pretty eyeshadows (nice colors, but too much sparkle imo) and BRONZERS!

they have this (Milani Cosmetics - BODY BRONZER) that looks really pretty, and looks like it would be the lustre drop for face and body. i can see it working on any skin tone.

but then i saw this huge thing that was the TANtastic bronzer (for a split second i thought it was the LORAC bronzer, which is really nice but not for $30 no thnx). i only saw two and the girl said those were the only two that were there. 
"01 Fantastic in Gold" actually looks like a cross between New Vegas McQueen skinfinish and MAC Format blush. the other one (it was "02" but i didnt read the name) looked like a cross between Cheeky Bronze skinfinish (Colour Craft) and Sweet as Cocoa. 

i ended up getting 01 because i hardly wear Sweet as Cocoa as it is, and i am often weary of anything coppery on my face, but i may get it tomorrow. 

i tried it on and though it looks super glittery and sparkly, it goes on like any other skinfinish and it's really pretty with buildable intensity. 

it was only $10, so if you want something that will make you "glow" that's really cheap, it wouldn't hurt to go for that i guess. 

/my two cents_

 
I saw this today, wanted to get it but hesitated because I have myself on a beauty budget of $10 bucks a week and I just bought that expensive Too Faced Shadow Insurance...Anyhoo, after reading your review I want to go get them b/c that was the only store that I saw them in and i don't want to miss out. I've been searching High and Low for a bronzer for my skintone. The first thought that came to my head was that it was a dead ringer for MAC MSF's...


----------



## crystrill (Jul 7, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ElleStar04* 

 
_I saw this today, wanted to get it but hesitated because I have myself on a beauty budget of $10 bucks a week and I just bought that expensive Too Faced Shadow Insurance...Anyhoo, after reading your review I want to go get them b/c that was the only store that I saw them in and i don't want to miss out. I've been searching High and Low for a bronzer for my skintone. The first thought that came to my head was that it was a dead ringer for MAC MSF's..._

 
Nope, it's a dead ringer for LORAC'S TANtalizer. Looks the same, same packaging, etc. Me and pnuttbuttajelli had a good laugh about that lol. Like, "Gee, wonder where they got inspiration for this from!"


----------



## pnuttbuttajelli (Jul 7, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ElleStar04* 

 
_I saw this today, wanted to get it but hesitated because I have myself on a beauty budget of $10 bucks a week and I just bought that expensive Too Faced Shadow Insurance...Anyhoo, after reading your review I want to go get them b/c that was the only store that I saw them in and i don't want to miss out. I've been searching High and Low for a bronzer for my skintone. The first thought that came to my head was that it was a dead ringer for MAC MSF's..._

 
lol @ the $10 beauty budget. the only way that's possible for me is to either be hungry, or to steer clear of MAC, Sephora, and CVS (no matter what, i always find something new to buy from Milani
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

well, i've tried it on since i first wrote that and it IS a pretty gold color. however, just like the LORAC and half of the bronzers out there, it has a glitter factor. i only own one MSF so i'm probably not the best judge, but it's kinda like New Vegas where one extra swivel of the brush will put too much glitter on your face. it takes some buffing or maybe just one swipe of face powder to tone it down if you feel you've put on too much.
but for $10 i think it's worth a shot.

also, it's fragrant, which isn't so bad for the product, but can be a bit irritating to smell on the brushes (i moved my perfumes away from my brushes because i thought it was them when really it was the bronzer).

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *crystrill* 

 
_Nope, it's a dead ringer for LORAC'S TANtalizer. Looks the same, same packaging, etc. Me and pnuttbuttajelli had a good laugh about that lol. Like, "Gee, wonder where they got inspiration for this from!"_

 
nobody asked you.

btw i uploaded a new video today and i said that the bronzer is an OBVIOUS knock-off of the the LORAC bronzer, lol.
go check your mail!


----------



## AdrianUT (Jul 9, 2009)

I saw the Milani TANtasic last night and thought about getting it but, I wanted to see reviews.The packaging is just like Lorac but it's MASSIVE. I don't even know where I would store that thing.
 I hate things that are too glittery. I have a sample ror Lorac Tantalizer and its pretty nice and its not a total glitter bomb.I use MAC sunbasque and format as bronzers too. I have N.y.c sun to sun in Terracotta Tan I like the colors but it isnt very pigmented. My fav. bronzers are more golden, minimal glitter just to give a glow within kind of look.


----------



## pnuttbuttajelli (Jul 9, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AdrianUT* 

 
_I saw the Milani TANtasic last night and thought about getting it but, I wanted to see reviews.The packaging is just like Lorac but it's MASSIVE. I don't even know where I would store that thing.
 I hate things that are too glittery. I have a sample ror Lorac Tantalizer and its pretty nice and its not a total glitter bomb.I use MAC sunbasque and format as bronzers too. I have N.y.c sun to sun in Terracotta Tan I like the colors but it isnt very pigmented. My fav. bronzers are more golden, minimal glitter just to give a glow within kind of look._

 
lol ikr, it's like the size of one of those cookie ice cream sandwiches (the one with the chocolate chips on the ice cream part). if you're NC and you decide to get it, may i suggest you go for 02 because it's more coppery, which i always figured looked better on NC skin. but idk. like i said, for $10 it doesn't hurt to try *shrugs*

and as much as i loved the Lorac Tantalizer, my issue was that it's $30 (i'm trying to work on my transition into more expensive cosmetics, but it's so hard). i remember really loving it at first, that matte one that is, but wasn't sure how much i'd like it on my face with the little flecks of glitter. maybe i should get a sample? how did you go about getting one?


----------



## machonesty (Jul 18, 2009)

hi! im new to the boards.
im nw 45
i second Iman. also MAC format blush is a great bronzer. and if u havent already, RUN and get warm blend msf from color craft. i got 2.


----------



## kyoto (Jul 19, 2009)

I have to agree with all those that said Bobbi Brown.  I picked up Bobbi Brown Illuminating Bronzing Powder in Bahama 7 yesterday and love it.  Even though its illuminating, I swear there are no sparkles on me.  I also looked at Rock Republic and they do have some nice Bronzers, but nothing that would work for my skin tone.  On a side note, Rock Republic has the best tinted moisurizer I've ever seen.  If you have the opportunity, stop by and take a look.


----------



## User38 (Jul 19, 2009)

I am not bronzed -- in fact I am pathetically pale and cannot take the sun. But that does not mean I don't want to look healthy i.e. bronzy especially for the summer.  

I use various bronzers for the season and even afterwards and these are Stila No. 1 .. but I have used Stila no. 2 & 3 in applications. 

MAC Bronzers..
Bobbi Brown (I use no. 1 for personal use) with Antigua -- but I also use No. 2 - 3 and Bahama brown for other applications.

There is a plethora of bronzers -- some matte (my preference) some with more shimmer and it takes a bit of trying on to see which fits us best.. But I won't ever give up on trying to look at least healthier with a bronzey look


----------



## shontay07108 (Jul 20, 2009)

I was always firmly against bronzers since I was born with a tan. I still don't use an actual bronzer, but I use a blush that acts as a bronzer. Lovejoy by nars is just incredible. I use it with their shade called sertao as a highlight. I was hawt. I couldn't believe it. Worn as a blush, lovejoy is awesome, but when you sculpt your face and use it as a bronzer with a highlight shade it is true hg material. I think this is the first blush I will hit the pan on. If you are a makeup forever 173 you might want to check it out.


----------



## crystrill (Jul 31, 2009)

I think I want a Bobbi Brown bronzer. BB has been winning me over lately. Finally tried her concealer and correcter and I love it!

I don't know which color to get. Any suggestions? NC 50 MUFE HD 175


----------



## iCandy (Aug 12, 2009)

I don't believe any powdered bronzers will work for my brown.

So, I stick to liquid bronzers... and one's that are rich in pigment. i.e. Makeup Forever Pro. Liquid Bronzer.. it's honestly like molten bronze, you gotta be careful.

There is also a bronzing blush I have that is UBER minerally.. this one is too much since it's loose power so rarely use it.. again powder is dicey you're either ashy or you look like one of those bronze statues at the park...


----------



## LAMB4LIFE (Sep 6, 2009)

i wear bobbi brown bronzing powder in deep as an every day a neutral blush


----------



## j4lyphe (Sep 8, 2009)

hey i was just about to ask about the BB bronzer in deep...I'm an NW45 ( with oily skin so matte bronzer sounds great to me lol) and was wondering if it would show up on me...Do u have any swatches or pics of u wearing it to show? I want to see it on someone before I splurge to buy it


----------



## meela188 (Sep 9, 2009)

NYX pecan blush
Iman bronzer in clay


----------



## j4lyphe (Sep 15, 2009)

what about the bobbi brown illuminating bronzers on NW45 skintone? Which should I get, bahamas or barbados? I want 2 know cuz the closest Bobbi Brown counter is like 3 hrs away and so I have to order it from the website....


----------



## crystrill (Sep 15, 2009)

In MAC I'd be a NC 50/55 depending on the foundation, or Almond/Warm Almond in BB. I just talked to an artist on their live chat and she suggested Dark Bronzing Powder and Barbados Tan Illuminating Bronzing Powder for me. Hope this helps someone


----------



## liciouslilly (Sep 15, 2009)

I often ask myself the same question.  I have tried a few bronzers but the favorites I use are MAC So Ceylon and Golden Bronze loose powder. I'm NC42-43.


----------



## elektra513 (Sep 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *j4lyphe* 

 
_what about the bobbi brown illuminating bronzers on NW45 skintone? Which should I get, bahamas or barbados? I want 2 know cuz the closest Bobbi Brown counter is like 3 hrs away and so I have to order it from the website...._

 
Bahamas will NOT show up on NW45 skin [as a bronzer, I mean]. I am C7 and it is very subtle on me. Very subtle. Barbados may be a better choice.

If you don't mind matte bronzers, BB deep is really nice. I use it rather than dark because it has red in it, and I don't like how red based bronzers look on my skin. Anyways, I have to use BB deep with a very light hand, so you may want to try it out.


----------



## j4lyphe (Sep 16, 2009)

thanks electra513, i ordered the matte bronzer in deep
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Just also wanted to give one with some shimmer a try, have you tried MAC's bronzer in Refined Deeper Bronze? Could that be comparable to the Bobbi Brown Illuminating bronzer in Barbados (not Barbados Tan lol)?


----------



## cocodivatime (Sep 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shontay07108* 

 
_I was always firmly against bronzers since I was born with a tan. I still don't use an actual bronzer, but I use a blush that acts as a bronzer. Lovejoy by nars is just incredible. I use it with their shade called sertao as a highlight. I was hawt. I couldn't believe it. Worn as a blush, lovejoy is awesome, but when you sculpt your face and use it as a bronzer with a highlight shade it is true hg material. I think this is the first blush I will hit the pan on. If you are a makeup forever 173 you might want to check it out._

 

You use Lovejoy as a bronzer?  Really.  I'll have to try it.  Its my fave blush ever made in life.  Once i discovered it all my other blushes are getting neglected.


----------



## elektra513 (Sep 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *j4lyphe* 

 
_thanks electra513, i ordered the matte bronzer in deep
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Just also wanted to give one with some shimmer a try, have you tried MAC's bronzer in Refined Deeper Bronze? Could that be comparable to the Bobbi Brown Illuminating bronzer in Barbados (not Barbados Tan lol)?_

 
No I haven't. I use MSFs when I want shimmer/shine (So Ceylon and Metal Rock, for example).

I haven't actually seen the MAC bronzers in person (the online swatches turned me off), so I can't compare them.


----------



## j4lyphe (Sep 17, 2009)

thanks electra513 for replying back
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Have any of u other NW45 and up ladies tried the Bobbi Brown Illuminating bronzer in Barbados (not Barbados Tan)?


----------



## j4lyphe (Sep 24, 2009)

So I bought the Bobbi Brown bronzer in deep, it doesnt really show up as a bronze colour on my skin (NW45), more like a muted matte pinky brown:s It's pretty... just not what I expected...How does this bronzer show up on u other NW45 & up ladies?
 I'm definitely gonna return it, it does not show up on my skin like it should, was so excited about it initially:s


----------



## lovely333 (Nov 18, 2009)

I am loving my bobbi brown bronzer


----------



## sugypop1 (Nov 21, 2009)

My favorite bronzer ever is from Hourglass in the shade Mirage. OMG it makes my skin glow. I hate bronzers with glitter and this is matte. My skin glows with this on. My other favorite is MSF in Sunny by Nature. I wear MUFE HD in 173


----------



## urbanD0LL (Dec 15, 2009)

i loveee this thread ! but HOW do you wear the bronzer though ? like a blush ? i got some from Inglot , one's a bronzer but the other one is just a darker than my skintone powder but i have no idea where to place them.


----------



## urbanD0LL (Dec 15, 2009)

fail for both Inglot products , the bronzer one is just a powder that matched my skintone with glitter , and i butchered it so much i couldn't return it , i returned the other powder. i checked out Bobbi Brown's products at Murale and they seem to be pretty good , Dark , Deep and Bahamas (or Barbados, oops I don't remember) , looked nice on me . But it's 40$ !! And the ladies there kinda made me feel uncomfortable by the way so I just kept my money fo' mahself !


----------



## snkatha (Dec 18, 2009)

*bronzers for nw45 skintones and up*

Hey!
I know there's a bronzer for the bronzed  thread on here and it's amazing. however, i wanted a place where darker skin beauties can list their favorite bronzers ad those that really work for them. I have spent a CRAZY 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 amount of money on bronzers that were too chalky, too light or just left glitter on my face.
so how about a thread to help us get bronzers that show up on nw45+ skintones?


----------



## thiscarmen (Dec 29, 2009)

Benefit's Hoola is an amazing bronzer as well.

I'm NC35, and (if applied with a light hand), Hoola looks great!


----------



## Regality101 (Dec 29, 2009)

I am NC50 and I use Bobbi Brown's Brozer in Deep 4 and I love it.


----------



## laulovesbilly (Dec 30, 2009)

My favorite bronzer is Bare Escentuals (or Bare Minerals whatever name you choose to call it) all over face color in Warmth. It is absolutely perfect. I put the bronzer all over my face as a setting powder basically either with or without my Laura Mercier Tinted Moisturizer(in Walnut) and I will not leave the house without it. If it helps I'm an NW43, but no one on Specktra seems to be that shade.


----------



## AdrianUT (Jan 1, 2010)

Reviews of Bronzers I own: I am a C7 for reference
Format blush- Deep bronze would def. show up as bronze on NW45+ skin
NARS Laguna- My everyday go to cheek look. It's a matte with a little bit of gold glitter and around my skin tone.
MAC Comfort MSF- Caramel colored shimmer. May show as bronze on NW45+ but, could also be a non-ashy highlighter. I wear it as a bronzer.
Milani powder bronzer in medium-Maybe around NW43 in is background color with a good amount of gold glitter, may show up ashy on darker skin tones. 
Dream Matte Mouse Bronzer in Glistening Sun-very glitter and sheer golden color. Good for giving a golden glow on almost any skintone. The glitter in it is too much for everyday wear for me but, I put this on my shoulders and legs in the summer. 
NYX blushes in Pecan- very similar to MAC format but cheap. Would likely show on NW45's.
NYX Blush in Copper- sort of similar to NARS Taj Mahal but, leans more towards brown than orange. Would show non-ashy on NW45's of higher. 
Revlon Colorstay Mineral Finishing Powder in Sunkiss- bronze shimmer with minimal glitter.  Great as a bronzer/ highlighter on deep/dark skin.
Revlon Colorstay Mineral Finishing powder in Suntan matte- around my skin tone maybe a little darker with golden glitter. Would be good for daytime if you are C7/NC45-NC50. But could show up ashy on some?
Lorac TANtalizer baked bronzer- Good caramel colored shimmery bronzer. Would show on most WOC skins as a highlighter or bronzer without being ashy. 
Neutrogena glow sheers spf 30 in Bronze glow- Gives a subtle bronze glow allover or as a highlighting creme. Looks very pretty in the summer time but, it makes my skin a grease pit.

HTH- (yes, I have a problem buying bronzers)


----------



## Curly1908 (Jan 1, 2010)

Is it okay to rock Bronzer in the wintertime?

My complexion isn't as vibrant now that sun exposure is minimal so I was wondering if I should embrace it and rock rosy cheeks or should I warm it back up with bronzer.

I don't wanna look like a fool, ladies.


----------



## laulovesbilly (Jan 2, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Curly1908* 

 
_Is it okay to rock Bronzer in the wintertime?

My complexion isn't as vibrant now that sun exposure is minimal so I was wondering if I should embrace it and rock rosy cheeks or should I warm it back up with bronzer.

I don't wanna look like a fool, ladies. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I don't know about everybody else, but I wear bronzer all year round. I don't see why someone wouldn't because I think it gives your skin a nice healthy warm glow. I have red undertones, but my cheeks are lighter than the rest of my face, using it keeps me looking even toned and not like my face is drying out.


----------



## AdrianUT (Jan 4, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Curly1908* 

 
_Is it okay to rock Bronzer in the wintertime?

My complexion isn't as vibrant now that sun exposure is minimal so I was wondering if I should embrace it and rock rosy cheeks or should I warm it back up with bronzer.

I don't wanna look like a fool, ladies. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

I do. Because I have weird olive/goldish undertones in the winter when I'm more pale I look sickly so bronzer is an everyday thing for me. I tend to go with the more matte/less shimmery bronzers like Laguna just to warm my complexion up some.


----------



## La Dolce Diva (Jan 26, 2010)

This may sound crazy, but trust me: Fashion Fair "Golden Sunset" Blush!!!!  I've had this thing for years and if I ever run out, I don't know what I will do.It will have you looking like you live in Ocho Rios.  

Although I'm a NC 44/45, I've used it on NW45/NC50 ladies and it's just as fabulous.  It reminds me of MAC Format blush, but only deeper with a little plum added to it.


----------



## Curly1908 (Jan 27, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *La Dolce Diva* 

 
_This may sound crazy, but trust me: Fashion Fair "Golden Sunset" Blush!!!!  I've had this thing for years and if I ever run out, I don't know what I will do.It will have you looking like you live in Ocho Rios.  

Although I'm a NC 44/45, I've used it on NW45/NC50 ladies and it's just as fabulous.  It reminds me of MAC Format blush, but only deeper with a little plum added to it._

 

OMG!  Soooo...I held onto ONE item when I got rid of my Fashion Fair foundation like 6-7 years ago --> "Golden Sunset" Blush, a beautiful color!   IMO, it's a golden orange/copper blush with a bit of chocolate shimmer.  

Mine is in that old pink half-dollar sized compact 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, but I see on their website that they still sell this color and the packaging has been updated: Fashion Fair Cosmetics | Products | Makeup | Color | Cheeks

The blush is $16 now!  I think it was cheaper when my mom bought it for me back in the day...

I'm an MSF and NARS blush whore all the way...and I would put this blush on par with those items as far as pigment, quality, and uniqueness of color.


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Jan 27, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *La Dolce Diva* 

 
_This may sound crazy, but trust me: Fashion Fair "Golden Sunset" Blush!!!!  I've had this thing for years and if I ever run out, I don't know what I will do.It will have you looking like you live in Ocho Rios.  

Although I'm a NC 44/45, I've used it on NW45/NC50 ladies and it's just as fabulous.  It reminds me of MAC Format blush, but only deeper with a little plum added to it._

 
I was seriously interesting in getting Format!!! But now I gotta check this out!
The more I read in this forum the more I'm curious to visit a Fashion Fair counter!

Thanks!


----------



## yummy411 (Feb 1, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *La Dolce Diva* 

 
_This may sound crazy, but trust me: Fashion Fair "Golden Sunset" Blush!!!! I've had this thing for years and if I ever run out, I don't know what I will do.It will have you looking like you live in Ocho Rios. 

Although I'm a NC 44/45, I've used it on NW45/NC50 ladies and it's just as fabulous. It reminds me of MAC Format blush, but only deeper with a little plum added to it._

 
omg i have to agree completely with FF's golden sunset. unfort, i just discovered it (since someone was finally at my FF counter! grrr)  i love it and can't wait to get it. the other one i would recommend for deep dark beauties is the blush in chocolate chip.. which i'm getting both imediately.  choco chip will most likely go in my kit. don't be put off by the packaging, but the blush costs about $16. fab! i also love queen latifah's covergirl mineral bronzers. these are staples for me. i have all 3 colors!


----------



## Curly1908 (Feb 1, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *yummy411* 

 
_omg i have to agree completely with FF's golden sunset. unfort, i just discovered it (since someone was finally at my FF counter! grrr)  i love it and can't wait to get it. the other one i would recommend for deep dark beauties is the blush in chocolate chip.. which i'm getting both imediately.  choco chip will most likely go in my kit. don't be put off by the packaging, but the blush costs about $16. fab! i also love queen latifah's covergirl mineral bronzers. these are staples for me. i have all 3 colors!_

 
I've been eyeing Chocolate Chip since I made my last post in here.  Your thread just convinced me to buy it.


----------



## La Dolce Diva (Feb 1, 2010)

I'm going to have to get this Chocolate Chip ASAP!


----------



## yummy411 (Feb 2, 2010)

ok when we all try chocolate chip, we'll all return & report right?? (i only swatched it, but plan to get it!) *nervous grin*

oh yes, i wear bronzer year round... like for me, smooth harmony is great. it's matte but give a glow, not a metallic sheen that's associated with summer and bronzed looks..


----------



## yummy411 (Feb 2, 2010)

i went again to FF to pick up my sunset glow and choco chip. i left choco chip behind. at this counter, choco chip was very red..????? not like the other choco chip i saw. i swatched on my hand and took a cam phone pic. i'll find a way to get it on specktra....  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




( confused..


----------



## urbanD0LL (Feb 12, 2010)

springshine blush ombre can work as a bronzer , from the spring color forecast collection , i'm nc50 + nw45 and it shows up , the mua who helped me today is like nc45 and it showed up really nicely on her


----------



## jazmatazz (Feb 12, 2010)

My favorite bronzers ATM are:

1) MAC bronze bronzer. It has subtle shimmer. I would describe this as a slight reddish brown. 
2) Stila Sun Bronzing Powder in Shade 2. This stuff is soooo smooth. I think Shade 3 could have worked too but I got this as part of a set. In the winter this also works as a neutral blush for me. Really suits olive undertones. Since it's closer to my natural skin tone I don't worry too much about overapplying.
3) Newest addition, benefit hoola. Also matte and smooth. True brown. So far so good. I can see this working for most people as long as you don't overapply (could then look muddy).

Bronzer looks good on everyone and really livens up the face! Love it!


----------



## lenchen (Feb 12, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LatteGoodness* 

 
_I went to MAC this weekend to grab some concealer (I'm NC35 normally) and I got a NW40 (I think?  Don't remember exactly) to cover my ginormous pimple.  Ugh.  Anyway, I asked the makeup artist what the NW meant, and she said that it has more red tones in it.  So yeah.  So I'm assuming that alternatively, *the NC40 would have more blue tones..*._

 
NC means warm golden golden sometimes yellow undertones.


----------



## mufey (Mar 19, 2010)

Does anyone here have the Sunny By Nature MSF? I'm thinking of buying it (spotted a few at my CCO) but i'm worried that it's going to be too glittery. I'm a MAC NC40...


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Mar 19, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mufey* 

 
_Does anyone here have the Sunny By Nature MSF? I'm thinking of buying it (spotted a few at my CCO) but i'm worried that it's going to be too glittery. I'm a MAC NC40..._

 
It's not too glittery.  You can definitely wear it all over your face.


----------



## chocolategoddes (Mar 24, 2010)

Is it strange that I feel kind of honored to have a thread of mine Sticky'd?
Yes? Oh...

Alright, then. Carry on.


----------



## loriblu (May 10, 2010)

my favs: stila sun bronzing powder #3 , clinique duo brozer and guerlain terracota for brunettes!!


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (May 10, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *loriblu* 

 
_my favs: stila sun bronzing powder #3 , clinique duo brozer and guerlain terracota for brunettes!!_

 
What's your coloring if you don't mind me asking? 

Also, the Laura Mercier Bronzing Duo in Pink Bronze is a great alternative for Guerlain's Light Sheer Terracotta Bronzing Powder in Dark (the mosaic one, darker than Brunette) for those who don't/can't shell out $50.


----------



## sss215 (May 11, 2010)

The new Too Faced Aqua Bunny is NICE!   Beach Bunny is a good one too.


----------



## Senoj (May 12, 2010)

*Favorite Bronzer for WOC?*

I'm a Nc44 and I have the loose golden bronze powder that comes in a jar and I also have some skinshimmer-both give me a light golden look and the skinshimmer you can barely see on me probaby cause I have yellow and gold undertones. I want something that is a bit more bronzier and noticeable. What are your faves? Thanks


----------



## nunu (May 12, 2010)

*Re: Favorite Bronzer for WOC?*

Check out this thread:

http://www.specktra.net/forum/f270/b...bronzed-84996/


----------



## Senoj (May 13, 2010)

*Re: Favorite Bronzer for WOC?*

Thanks!


----------



## Senoj (May 13, 2010)

I'm glad I found this post, it helped a lot!


----------



## vintageroses (May 13, 2010)

^^ yays 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Anyway i like Nars Casino & Hooolaa!


----------



## shy_makeup_girl (May 15, 2010)

I am another WOC who is wondering about Sunny by Nature MSF. Is it truly different than other MSFs? some say it can be matte !
I swatched it at my CCO and there was definitely no glitter 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 yay!

Is it worth purchasing?


----------



## angelynv (May 15, 2010)

Apologies if i have mentioned before but Rimmel bronzing powders are really nice and sheer


----------



## LatteQueen (May 27, 2010)

not  a um well, err how to say it nicely here...don't swing that way..but if that's you in that siggy ...you're very beautiful....


----------



## LatteQueen (May 27, 2010)

*Re: Favorite Bronzer for WOC?*

exactly..I went to a Guerlain counter and bought a (get this) 74.00 4 seasons bronzing powder...yeah I fell and bumped my head and then went shopping...it looks just like face powder to me...I am with you..wanting that 'bronzed' look..I was recommended to purchase IMan's bronzing powder at Ulta..cause I was going to purchase Physician's Formula Beads bronzer..the coloring of that product looked like it would do  something for me but luckily the sales assoc said their products are geared mostly to medium and Olive skintone..Casino is always recommended on here..so I'll have to go and check that one out..


----------



## Face2Mac (May 27, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shy_makeup_girl* 

 
_I am another WOC who is wondering about Sunny by Nature MSF. Is it truly different than other MSFs? some say it can be matte !
I swatched it at my CCO and there was definitely no glitter 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 yay!

Is it worth purchasing?_

 

Sunny By Nature is a bronzer on my brown skin. It is very matte with a slight sheen, I couldn't wear it as a highlight because it doesn't highlight, it's more of a blush/bronzer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I picked mine's up at a CCO and it is well worth it. One of the best MSF'S out there, IMO.


I am NC50, Mufe mat velvet 70/75.


----------



## lexielex (May 27, 2010)

Don't know if it's been mentioned but I love Too Faced Sun Bunny it was my first bronzer and it's lovely!


----------



## DILLIGAF (May 27, 2010)

I use Comfort MSF as a bronzer. Its not glittery at all. I'm about to check my stash for Sunny By Nature see if that works too.


----------



## stilett0s (May 27, 2010)

I'm NC40, and had never entertained the thought until recently. I might check out the Prescriptives trio, or maybe something or Bare Minerals. I definitely want to get into contouring, and bronzer seems to be the perfect thing to use for that.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (May 28, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *stilett0s* 

 
_I'm NC40, and had never entertained the thought until recently. I might check out the Prescriptives trio, or maybe something or Bare Minerals. I definitely want to get into contouring, and bronzer seems to be the perfect thing to use for that._

 
Good luck trying to find the Px Bronzing Trios.  They were one of the first things to sell out when the company went under.  CCO's might have them though (I hope so anyway because I really want a back-up of the Dark Trio).


----------



## dewinter (May 28, 2010)

Great thred!

Im a NW45 and I do like Model Co bronzer its a nice shade like over all coloure for a bit of glow. Hasent got that mad glitter going on ;D
I do like to try macs new cream bronzers (to the beach collection) and maybee the  bronze oil. Has any of you tryed it? Not sure if Im getting "weekend" or beach bronze.


----------



## lexielex (May 29, 2010)

Has anyone tried the baked bronzers by Urban Decay? I wanna check them out, they resemble msf's


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (May 31, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *dewinter* 

 
_Great thred!

Im a NW45 and I do like Model Co bronzer its a nice shade like over all coloure for a bit of glow. Hasent got that mad glitter going on ;D
I do like to try macs new cream bronzers (to the beach collection) and maybee the  bronze oil. Has any of you tryed it? Not sure if Im getting "weekend" or beach bronze._

 

They are realllllllllly sheer.  Nothing showed up.  I am also NW45.  Personally, I would skip it. 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lexielex* 

 
_Has anyone tried the baked bronzers by Urban Decay? I wanna check them out, they resemble msf's_

 
I have Gilded.  It's pretty.  Once upon I time I had the silver one but I gave it away to a friend because it didn't really do anything for me.


----------



## lexielex (Jun 1, 2010)

Thanks twinkle I might check it out.


----------



## devin (Jun 1, 2010)

I am nc45 and I love Iman bronzer in bronzed clay. It is actually bronze with gold and it is not red. It shows up a true brownish, golden tone on the skin and you can see it. It is buildable and can get really bronze if you want it to.


----------



## sunscreens (Jun 2, 2010)

I bought the Bobbi Brown bronzer in Natural today and I feel like its a bit too cool and red for my NC40 skin. I think this could be better as a contour colour but I personally like my bronzers to be a bit more golden brown. I think i'll exhange it for a shimmery one.


----------



## Cupid (Jun 8, 2010)

Wow what a super helpful fourm! I am actually looking for a new bronzer. I'm currently using MAC's Bronze...but it's barely getting it done and I have to build it up like crazy to see results.


----------



## Ingenue (Jun 9, 2010)

I'm a huge fan of the NARS Multiple bronzer in Rapa Nui (for actual bronzing) or Malaysia (for evening out my skin tone).


----------



## makeup_mogul (Jun 21, 2010)

I am relatively new to Specktra, but I just wanted to thank you all for helping me find the PERFECT bronzer. I am an NC45 and I LOVE Cargo's bronzer in Dark. Thanks again!


----------



## vintageroses (Jun 24, 2010)

^^ yays that you found something!


----------



## talulahula (Aug 3, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *devin* 

 
_I am nc45 and I love Iman bronzer in bronzed clay. It is actually bronze with gold and it is not red. It shows up a true brownish, golden tone on the skin and you can see it. It is buildable and can get really bronze if you want it to._

 
I love this bronzer too! I'm NW 43 and it's perfect for shading and contouring for me!


----------



## urbanD0LL (Aug 13, 2010)

here are my latest finds & i'm nw45 for reference . 
i'm always trying to find a bronzer that really gives me this tanned, kinda baked look, not just a glow . 

laura mercier creme eyeshadow in burnished coper , also great for contour 
laura mercier bronzer duos in pink bronze , it comes with a brown shade and a pink one . the another one but i forgot the name  is a burnt orange side and a light orange side . they are pricey though (CDN$40 !!!)


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Aug 14, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *urbanD0LL* 

 
_here are my latest finds & i'm nw45 for reference . 
i'm always trying to find a bronzer that really gives me this tanned, kinda baked look, not just a glow . 

laura mercier creme eyeshadow in burnished coper , also great for contour 
laura mercier bronzer duos in *pink bronze* , it comes with a brown shade and a pink one . the another one but i forgot the name  is a burnt orange side and a light orange side . they are pricey though (CDN$40 !!!)_

 
Pink Bronze is really nice; it's a dupe for a Guerlain Bronzer (the sheer, moasic one with pink, in Dark) so it's at least cheaper than Guerlain.


----------



## miss_primer (Aug 14, 2010)

My favorite bronzers are:

ELF Studio Bronzer in Cool
MAC Warm Blend MSF
MAC Brunette MSF

I usually like to put bronzer just on the cheeks to give me a warm/glow from within type look. I am NC44 for reference.


----------



## I_Love_Buffy (Aug 26, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chocolategoddes* 

 
_Is it worth it for a darker skinned person to wear bronzer for the purpose of contouring/ highlighting and adding "warmth" to the skin? I've been debating whether or not I should get some 'cuz Tyra and Jay Manuel were on the Tyra Show like , " y'all need some bronzer!!!" and I was like " ummmm okay!" (lol)
I don't even know what shade to get!
So if bronzer is so neccessary, what is a good shade for us. 
(I wear NC 45/50)_

 
It is so worth it darling!! i love contouring ! i use MAC Refine Golden for my NC 42/43 skin =) it gives such a natural look. I also like Nars Laguna. The one thing i realized, when it comes to tanned / dark skin, i need to brighten up, not lighten/whiten up. And those dark bronzers make me look dirty!


----------



## Hairnova (Sep 28, 2010)

I didn't know Nars Lovejoy could be used as bronzer so I will have to try it. The only bronzer I bought for bronzing is Lorac Glow and I am not crazy about it


----------



## xxLAKESHAxx (Oct 7, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gingerbelle* 

 
_Wet & Wild is awesome!..and cheap
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Seriosly, I'm nc43 and I loooove #743 Tahitian Tan._

 

YES, IT IS THE BOMB! DONT SLEEP ON WNW!


----------



## xxLAKESHAxx (Oct 7, 2010)

IM MAC NC44 IN SFF AND MAC SFP NC43 AND NARS CASINO BRONZER IS THE TRUTH!!!


----------



## xxLAKESHAxx (Oct 7, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *moondeva* 

 
_OK... so the verdict seems to be yes to bronzer. 

But what are the best choices for Ladies of Colour with cool (pink / blue) undertoned skin who do not favour the 'Golden Goddess' look that seems to be pandemic at the moment?

I do not wear golds, bronzes, rust, oranges or browns so is there really a place for bronzer in my palette? 

Or is there a true neutral / cool toned bronzer out there that will work with my blues, greys, berries and purples, even during winter?

My story:

I am a cool undertoned / deep winter NW45 gal. A MAC MA introduced me to *MAC Raizin* this summer which she used as a contour / blusher / bronzer. It was nice at the time and I even bought one but before you could blink (here in the UK) summer was over and my 'tan' was long gone. It just looks wrong now..._

 
TRY THE COVERGIRL QUEEN COLLECTION BRONZER


----------



## xxLAKESHAxx (Oct 7, 2010)

AGAIN I AM A NC43/44


NARS CASINO
MAC GOLDEN BRONZE LOOSE BRONZER
NYC SUN 2 SUN BRONZER
WET AND WILD TAHITIAN TAN #743
WET AND WILD BALI BRONZE #741
I HAD ANOTHER WNW AND IT BROKE! CANT REMEMBER THE NAME BUT IT WAS WITH THE OTHER 2!
MAC SO CEYLON MSF
COVERGIRL QUEEN COLLECTION BRONZERS
MAC REFINED GOLDEN BRONZING POWDER
MAC BRONZE BRONZING POWDER
RIMMEL LONDON  SUNLIGHT 021 NATURAL BRONZER
ELF GOLDEN BRONZER IN GOLDEN
NYC COLOR WHEEL MOSAIC FACE POWDER ALL OVER BRONZE GLOW #724A


----------



## missanne (Oct 9, 2010)

Have any of you tried Armani's sheer bronzer? I never really hear much about it but it looks interesting.


----------



## DaniCakes (Oct 9, 2010)

I use Nars Casino bronzer. It's fantastic, however, I just bought Dior's Bronze Original Tan in Spicy Tan and it is my HG! It's just beautiful and it really gives a sun-kissed glow instead of a red flush like some other bronzers. I also use Mac's MSF in Dark and Deep Dark as a bronzer and it's okay when I first put it on, then it gets red looking as it oxidizes.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Oct 14, 2010)

MAC Comfort MSF works as a bronzer for me. Also I've picked up a few of the Cover Girl Queen Bronzers ( Brown bronze and Ebony bronze). I have yet to use them though. So I'll reserve judgement until then.


----------



## MoGiselle (Nov 1, 2010)

sunny by nature is my favorite but also a great one i shockingly got at the body shop. its the mineralize blush and its beyond beautiful.
  	also on the drugstore side, the MA Sam fine said that he really loves the bronzers from covergirl's queen collection HTH


----------



## Adnegveill35 (Nov 1, 2010)

I agree with everyone who posted above, the WNW bronzers are great! I also really like Iman bronzer in afterglow, and am super anxious to get my hands on global glow MSF!


----------



## lenchen (Nov 3, 2010)

I love bobbi brown, stila no. 3, and NARS Casino.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Nov 3, 2010)

lenchen said:


> I love bobbi brown, stila no. 3, and NARS Casino.



 	I really want a backup of Stila Sun #3, but I can't find it anywhere anymore...


----------



## kadhine007 (Dec 19, 2010)

I'm an NC 45 and I love NARS Casino!


----------



## amillion (Dec 19, 2010)

I use warm blend msf as a bronzer. It's the perfect amount of shimmer  for that sun kissed look. I am NW50.


----------



## Blushbaby (Dec 30, 2010)

Ok, so now I want IMAN Bronzer in Clay (is the actual shade name just Clay as thiis what I can find on the site) and Afterglow!


----------



## strawberry1 (Jan 3, 2011)

I have Iman's afterglow, clay and sand bronzers. Some people say that the clay is too much shimmer or glitter but it's my favorite one.


----------



## FlippinFaces360 (Jan 3, 2011)

I'm going to have to check out Iman afterglow and BB stila no. 3  but here's a few i use or used NC45/50   1. Mac Format my fav   2. Black Radiance artisan color baked bronzer   3515- gingersnap (gold) or   3516 rum spice (bronze) my fav  3. WnW bronzer 742 or 743 can't read the # on compact


----------



## novellastar (Jan 7, 2011)

I have no idea what ma colour skin i am, i use lancome foundation.
  	But mac concealer im NC35 and sheer pressed powder NC40.

  	I feel my skin colour seems too dull, i want something to brighten it up a bit.


----------



## belle89 (Jan 7, 2011)

I absolutely adore _LORAC_ Cosmetics TANtalizer - _Body Bronzing_ Luminizer. I bought it back in October for my bday and recently bought it back out for Vegas. I'm a chocolatey complexion and it is gorgeous on my skin. I also used it to highlight my cheekbones. I put it on my chest and arms for NYE in Vegas and in photos, my skin GLOWed.


----------



## urbanD0LL (Jan 25, 2011)

the body shop shimmer wave in bronze = very very lovely !

  	i didn't buy it yet but here's a website for reference : http://superdamask.wordpress.com/2010/07/03/the-body-shop-shimmer-waves-in-01-bronze/

  	and when swirled its just perfect  .


----------



## MissTiffany2U (Jan 26, 2011)

I'm still looking for my HG bronzer. I bought MAC's Matte Bronze bronzer but I'm not crazy about it. I think I'll try try NARS... Don't know if I should go with Laguna or Casino. I'm NC45 for reference.


----------



## machonesty (Mar 10, 2011)

Iman has a bronzer finishing powder in Clay that is dark and has a sheen. ive had mine for a while but i hope u can still find it. I contour w MAc nw50 pp and then add my shimmer on top (format, light over dark, so ceylon, warm blend) to create a bronzed looked


----------



## bambibrneyes (Mar 15, 2011)

I really love Guerlain, princess powder..it goes lightly( but like just enough)...its has a very pretty finish and its is buildable...the price is kinda steep..its cost around($70usa)..to me i really love it because it gives u a glow like i have been tanning...for reference i am NW45/NC50..I use a fan brush to put it one certain areas of my face and my body.


----------



## machonesty (Mar 15, 2011)

dont know if this would b too time consuming but u could also bronze/contour with a deeper liq foundation. im nc 45/50 and have used nw 45/50 to contour/bronze and then add a shimmer blush or hilite on top


----------



## dewinter (Mar 25, 2011)

-


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Mar 26, 2011)

dewinter said:


> What do you guy's think of the new Bronze everyday shades? Anything for woman over NW45 /NC ?
> Have anyone with darker complexion tryed the orginal Mac bronzers?


 
  	I think the darker of the two MSF's coming out with the collection looks promising, even though it looks a little orange.  I have MAC's Refined Deeper Bronze.  It's a pretty orange/copper.  It has a soft texture, but I don't reach for it too often.


----------



## FlippinFaces360 (Mar 30, 2011)

I love using bronzer on woc it gives us that extra glow  some of my favorite  bronzers that I love to use are *Nars Duo in Sin/Casino, Queen Collection bronzers in Light and Ebony, Mac refine deeper bronzer and Iman sheer finish bronzer in Afterglow*. Ive heard  alot about some of the other brands maybe I will give it a try once I hit pan right now I have more then enough.   Blot powder Dark/MSF Dark/SF C7 Mac SFF NW44 /Studio Scuplt NC50


----------



## nazih09 (Mar 30, 2011)

I haven't read all of the posts, but would you ladies think NYC sunny bronzer would show up on NC40-42 skin?


----------



## afulton (Apr 9, 2011)

I just picked up Guerlain's Terracota Bronzer in Dark 03.  I absolutely love it.


----------



## shontay07108 (Apr 9, 2011)

[quote name="afulton" url="/forum/thread/84996/bronzer-for-the-bronzed/240#post_2104756"]	I just picked up Guerlain's Terracota Bronzer in Dark 03.  I absolutely love it.


[/quote]  That looks gorgeous. I think I said it pages and pages ago, but I was firmly against bronzer. Now, I'm coming around though. I just need to find one that works. Nars Casino did nothing for me. I may try a Guerlain or one of the new Urban Decay bronzers.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Apr 11, 2011)

afulton said:


> That looks gorgeous. I think I said it pages and pages ago, but I was firmly against bronzer. Now, I'm coming around though. I just need to find one that works. Nars Casino did nothing for me. I may try a Guerlain or one of the* new Urban Decay bronzers*.


  	I don't think the new UD bronzers are actually "new", just the same shades in new packaging with less product, so if you've tried them before you may not need to bother.  I do like Gilded though.  I had their original bronzer at one point and it did nothing for me so I gave it away to a fair friend who got a lot of use out of it.  Have you tried the Bobbi Brown bronzers, original or Illuminating?  I think they are really really good. I love love love Dark and Deep.  I'd say they are the next best thing to my beloved, discontinued Stila Sun #3.  I'm kind of a bronzer whore.  I'll just go ahead and list the bronzers that I own and that are readily available in case anyone may find it helpful as a starting point.  I'm NW45ish for reference. 

  	Black Radiance - Artisan Color Baked Bronzers in Gingersnap and Rum Spice 
  	Bobbi Brown - Original Bronzers in Dark & Deep // Illuminating Bronzers in Aruba, Bahama, & Barbados Tan 
  	CARGO - Dark 
  	Cover Girl - Queen Collection Mineral Hue Bronzer in Ebony Bronze 
  	Giorgio Armani  - Bronze Mania Sheer Bronzers in 1 & 8 (not sure if these shades are still available) 
  	Hard Candy - So Baked Bronzers in Heat Wave, Tiki, and Tropics (the latter two are more like highlighters than bronzers) 
  	Iman - Sheer Finishing Brozning Powder in Clay
  	Laura Mercier - Bronzing Duo in Pink Bronze (good dupe for the Guerlain Sheer Bronzer in Dark-3, pictured above) 
  	LORAC - Glow (Original Powder Formula, NOT the TANilizer) 
  	MAC - Refined Deeper Bronze
  	NARS - Casino 
  	Physicians Formula - Happy Booster Bronzer 
  	Tarte - Mineral Bronzing Powder in Park Avenue Princess (Hotel Heiress would also be good for someone lighter than me.  It's less golden, more red/orange, and lighter)
  	Urban Decay - Gilded 

	Honorable Mention: I also think the NARS Multiple Bronzers are nice too.


----------



## afulton (Apr 11, 2011)

Wow!  What a list.  Thank you for the suggestions.  I am new into bronzing and will find this very helpful. 



Twinkle_Twinkle said:


> Honorable Mention: I also think the NARS Multiple Bronzers are nice too.


----------



## Romina1 (Apr 12, 2011)

I am using Broze Godess by Estee Lauder now but I can't wait to get this: http://cafemakeup.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/04/Picture-5.png


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Apr 29, 2011)

I mentioned this in the Bobbi Brown thread, but perhaps it is more applicable here. Bobbi's new collection Almost Bare, has two new, limited edition bronzers (her original matte formula) that are made specifically for women of color. I screamed when I saw these online last night, because as you all know, I love the Bobbi bronzers. The two shades, Rich Cocoa and Deep Chocolate (don't you love these names?) are both darker than the two darkest shades currently in the line, which are Deep and Dark. Here is an except from the Live Chat that I had with a Bobbi artist on the website today:

Jessica : I currently have both Dark and Deep bronzers and love them both and I was wondering if you could describe how Deep Chocolate and Rich Cocoa compare to them
Lisa: The new shades are designed perfectly for your skin tone. *[I am Warm Walnut (7.5) in the new foundation formulas]* Would you say that your skin is more golden or cinnamon in color?
Jessica : A little of both
Lisa: The Deep Chocolate will be similar to the Deep shade, but a bit darker, while the Rich Choclate will be similar to the Dark shade, just a little richer.
Jessica : So both of these bronzers are darker than Deep and Dark?
Lisa: That is correct. The bronzers are available at counters and online. I got both today.

  	As stated, both are darker than Deep and Dark, but also more brown (as anyone who has seen or owns Dark knows, it is very red, which I actually like as it is useful in the summertime especially for compensating for the redness my skin takes on and undercutting the yellow that is then more prevalent in my foundation). Rich Cocoa is the lighter of the two (although definitely not light) and reminds me of the now discontinued MUFE Mat Bronzer, which I swatched a few times but never purchased. And Deep Chocolate is like the richer, darker sister of Deep. Gorgeous. I would back it up if I thought I would ever run out - And who knows, if I love it on my face as much as I do in the pan, then perhaps I will.

  	I also wanted to mention that Becca makes some beautiful bronzers as well. The Pressed Bronzing Powder in Calypso (described as Dark Bronze, Calypso is nearly matte) is lovely, and dark enough to use all over the face. The website currently says that shade is unavailable. I don't know if that means it is temporary sold out/backordered or if it is discontinued. The Mineral Bronzing Powder, which only comes is one shade, Duende, is slightly lighter than Calypso, and gives the face light. It wouldn't call it shimmery, but it does have the slightest hint of shimmer that is very subtle, for a glow from within look.


----------



## sheaspearl83 (Jun 2, 2011)

This has really helped!  Thanks guys!


----------



## j4lyphe (Jun 3, 2011)

MAC Refined Deeper Bronze has been discontinued now ladies! I checked the MAC website and they no longer carry it for those of us who finally wanted to give it a try


----------



## afulton (Jun 3, 2011)

I got mine from Ebay a couple of months ago. 


j4lyphe said:


> MAC Refined Deeper Bronze has been discontinued now ladies! I checked the MAC website and they no longer carry it for those of us who finally wanted to give it a try


----------



## j4lyphe (Jun 5, 2011)

Has anyone NW45 or darker tried the new BB bronzers in Rich Cocoa or Deep Chocolate? If you have please do swatches and pics of how it looks on the cheek as I think Deep Chocolate might very well be the perfect matte-like bronzer that could show up on my NW45 skin. My closest BB counter is 2 hrs away in Orlando so these swatches would be really helpful before I order online!!! Thanx in advance


----------



## lezah (Jun 7, 2011)

Rae strongly believes bronzersing is the most misused products on the market, so it automatically comes with a big, fat 'use at own risk' stamp!


----------



## afulton (Jun 7, 2011)

I was wondering if anyone used the Guerlain Mozaic Bronzer???  I almost got this yesterday but I hesitated awaiting to see the reviews from WOC.  Thanks in advance.


----------



## MissTiffany2U (Jun 13, 2011)

I just picked Tarte's Hotel Heiress bronzer and I absolutely love it... I'm NC45 and its sheer but gives a great glow


----------



## shontay07108 (Jun 13, 2011)

I bought TheBalm's Betty Lou-manizer bronzer on Sunday and it's great. Doesn't lean orange, it's pigmented, there's a beautiful sheen and the packaging is cute and fun. Love it.


----------



## lenchen (Jun 16, 2011)

I love govergirl queen collection brinzer in ebony bronze and guerlain terracotta bronzer in ebony. very woc friendly the best bronzers I'v e tried to date.


----------



## BeautyByLele (Jun 23, 2011)

I just ordered the new Bobbi Brown bronzer in Deep Chocolate, I hope it works out !


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Jun 24, 2011)

j4lyphe said:


> Has anyone NW45 or darker tried the new BB bronzers in Rich Cocoa or Deep Chocolate? If you have please do swatches and pics of how it looks on the cheek as I think Deep Chocolate might very well be the perfect matte-like bronzer that could show up on my NW45 skin. My closest BB counter is 2 hrs away in Orlando so these swatches would be really helpful before I order online!!! Thanx in advance


 
  	Omg, I wish I had been checking this thread regularly, I could have posted some swatches for you.  Not sure if you are still interested, but let me know if you need a swatch.  I am NW45 and I got both but if I had to pick only one it would be Deep Chocolate, it has the greatest depth of color.  I like Rich Cocoa too though, I have found it is good for helping me pull off my powder foundations in the summer (aka, my foundations still match).


----------



## Hepcat288 (Jun 25, 2011)

Does anyone know if Chanel Bronze Universal will show up on an NC40 skin? I was thinking of using it to contour


----------



## Bach (Jun 25, 2011)

The new bobbie brown bronzers didnt work for me. It was like ordinary pressed powder sadly so KI have to stick with Deep.

  	oh Im a newbie :/. Hi girls


----------



## j4lyphe (Aug 12, 2011)

Twinkle_Twinkle said:


> Omg, I wish I had been checking this thread regularly, I could have posted some swatches for you.  Not sure if you are still interested, but let me know if you need a swatch.  I am NW45 and I got both but if I had to pick only one it would be Deep Chocolate, it has the greatest depth of color.  I like Rich Cocoa too though, I have found it is good for helping me pull off my powder foundations in the summer (aka, my foundations still match).


	Please do swatches! They'll be greatly appreciated


----------



## j4lyphe (Aug 12, 2011)

Also has anyone tried the new darker colours from the Guerlain Terracotta bronzers in # 7 and # 8? Do they show up on us NW 45 and higher ladies?


----------



## afulton (Aug 12, 2011)

Hi, this you tube video reviewing Guerlain Terracotta bronzer #8 may help.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o1SEwjDywPM&feature=channel_video_title



j4lyphe said:


> Also has anyone tried the new darker colours from the Guerlain Terracotta bronzers in # 7 and # 8? Do they show up on us NW 45 and higher ladies?


----------



## StyleBlack (Oct 29, 2011)

Nice!  Thanks for pointing out Guerlain, ladies!  I'm going to try out #8.

  	Any reviews from any of you that ended up trying it out?


----------



## afulton (Oct 29, 2011)

_I brought #8 a week ago and I have to say that I was bit disappointed.  I guess I had high hopes for it.  It is very subtle on my skin.  Prior, I was using Queen Ebony bronzer and Sleek Contour Kit and was loving them both.  I won't give up on it though.  It is beautiful on the skin but it didn't do much for contouring my cheeks. _


----------



## lilchocolatema (Oct 30, 2011)

Wow, the last time I wrote in this discussion was in '08! Cover Girl Queen Ebony Bronze Bronzer is the only bronzer that I've ever really relied on. I don't use the Metal Rock MSF a lot b/c I'm still trying to conserve it. But the CG bronzer isn't too shimmery, which I really like. Plus, if you use it over an orange blush...it's to die for. I didn't love it the first time I tried it, but with a light hand, gradually adding more color, it became my staple.


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Nov 8, 2011)

j4lyphe said:


> MAC Refined Deeper Bronze has been discontinued now ladies! I checked the MAC website and they no longer carry it for those of us who finally wanted to give it a try


	Got mine at a CCO recently, glad I gave in


----------



## MissLuxurious (Nov 29, 2011)

Any recommendations for a Guerlain Bronzer for MAC NC44? Thanks!


----------



## afulton (Nov 30, 2011)

I have #8 and I am NC50.  I have also heard a lot of great things about the Four Seasons Bronzer.  






MissLuxurious said:


> Any recommendations for a Guerlain Bronzer for MAC NC44? Thanks!


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Dec 15, 2011)

Holy god! I dropped my Refined Deeper Bronze bronzer on a dance floor this past weekend!

  	But luckily my local CCO is superstocked up! DAMN YOU TO HELL MAC!!! How dare you discontinue this rich and warm bronzer!

  	I swear MAC is only gonna bring this back in a limited edition collection and make all WOCs buy these in multiples for way more than $23 because of bs packaging!

  	You're no different than any other retailer! You prey on minorities: you take anything awesome and make it LE and charge out the ass for things we like!


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Dec 15, 2011)

Let's see since Wet and Wild reformulated their stuff, which of the color Icon Bronzers works for WOC? princess or Goddess? Or that loose one in Amber glow? I'm Nc50


----------



## LuvKay26 (Jan 13, 2012)

Ruby Kisses All Over Glow Bronzing Powders .... I just did a full review on them on my channel .... AMAZING ... some MSF dupes as well, they look sooo good on Richer skin tones and theyre on sale for 2.00  or at your local beauty supply for like 4.00, they're Bomb.com !!!


----------



## Bach (Jan 14, 2012)

Princess is lovely.


----------



## yummy411 (Feb 5, 2012)

nazih09 said:


> I haven't read all of the posts, but would you ladies think NYC sunny bronzer would show up on NC40-42 skin?


	yes i'm nc42-43 and i wear it


----------



## kitson (Feb 5, 2012)

I think that is ok.Just do whatever you think is right.


----------



## MissLuxurious (Feb 6, 2012)

MissLuxurious said:


> Any recommendations for a Guerlain Bronzer for MAC NC44? Thanks!


 
	UPDATE

  	I purchased Guerlain Terracotta Bronzer in #3, and it is a perfect match for MAC NC44!


----------



## sss215 (Feb 17, 2012)

How about Nars Illuminator in Laguna. I'm still testing it out.  But it looks ok so far and it keeps my blush on forever!


----------



## fun2run (Feb 20, 2012)

It is amazing to find someone else that feels as I do about the Mac Refined Deeper Bronze bronzer.  I have yet to find any other bronzer that compares to this.  The color is indeed, one of a kind.
  	If you happen to find one that compares please post it.  I'm heart-broken over this because loose powder or foundation just doesn't do it alone for my skin. I need something extra for my skin and that Mac bronzer was it.  

  	I'm thinking about having it custom blended by Three Custom Color who specializes in creating discontinued items.  Don't know yet.  

  	I just can't believe this.


----------



## TXBeautyBaby (Feb 20, 2012)

I finally splurged and bought the terrocatta bronzer in #8 and I am in LOVE  I would hate going into stores and people saying there wasnt a bronzer dark enough for my skin ( im between an nw47 and nw48).


----------



## diannekaye (Feb 20, 2012)

You should try Salma Hayak's brand Nuance. They have a blush trio called spice that comes with a highlighter, blush, and bronzer. I absolutely hate the highlighter and blush but that bronze is worth paying for the trio. The bronzer is very dark and pigmented. It also lasts all day. This is my perfect contour shade but its so dark it would work for a lot darker skin tones then mine.  It is my absolute favorite bronzer.


----------



## StyleBlack (Feb 21, 2012)

diannekaye said:


> You should try Salma Hayak's brand Nuance. They have a blush trio called spice that comes with a highlighter, blush, and bronzer. I absolutely hate the highlighter and blush but that bronze is worth paying for the trio. The bronzer is very dark and pigmented. It also lasts all day. This is my perfect contour shade but its so dark it would work for a lot darker skin tones then mine.  It is my absolute favorite bronzer.



 	Nice!  Where did you get it from?


----------



## StyleBlack (Feb 21, 2012)

TXBeautyBaby said:


> I finally splurged and bought the terrocatta bronzer in #8 and I am in LOVE  I would hate going into stores and people saying there wasnt a bronzer dark enough for my skin ( im between an nw47 and nw48).


	That's about my skintone too.  I really liked #8 on me too, but I wish it was more glowy.  It just looked like a blush on me.  Have you ever tried Sun Power MSF from MAC? It's not glowy either, but it looked similar to #8.. I'd love to compare them, but Guerlain is six-tay bucks!! ................ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  if anyone has swatches of these two, please holla!


----------



## TXBeautyBaby (Feb 21, 2012)

StyleBlack said:


> That's about my skintone too.  I really liked #8 on me too, but I wish it was more glowy.  It just looked like a blush on me.  Have you ever tried Sun Power MSF from MAC? It's not glowy either, but it looked similar to #8.. I'd love to compare them, but Guerlain is six-tay bucks!! ................
> 
> 
> 
> ...


	Do you like sun power?


----------



## StyleBlack (Feb 22, 2012)

TXBeautyBaby said:


> Do you like sun power?


  I do actually! It replaced Raizin blush for me. It's more orange and more warm on my skin, when I'm made up. Then, I contour a little bit to make it stand out even more. I dig it.


----------



## TXBeautyBaby (Feb 22, 2012)

Thanx I will probably pick it up for my birthday haul!!


----------



## StyleBlack (Feb 22, 2012)

TXBeautyBaby said:


> Thanx I will probably pick it up for my birthday haul!!



 	Okay, so I swatched Guerlain next to Sun Power.  They are completely different! lol Guerlain is much more brown, while Sun Power is more orange, like I said.  I would use Guerlain as a contour and stick with Sun Power as a blush for a natural/neutral colour.  Currently, I contour with 9.0 or 9.5 in Matchmaster. I'll post pics tmrw!


----------



## StyleBlack (Feb 25, 2012)

I posted the swatches: http://browngirlfriendly.wordpress.com/2012/02/25/swatch-watch-bronzers-guerlain-vs-mac/

  	hopefully I can do a full comparison review on both soon


----------



## MAChostage (Feb 25, 2012)

Ok, stupid question:  do you wear these bronzers all over the face or just to highlight?


----------



## StyleBlack (Feb 25, 2012)

Quote:Originally Posted by *MAChostage* 



 	Ok, stupid question:  do you wear these bronzers all over the face or just to highlight?






  If is dark enough, I'll contour with bronzers.  I use it in any or all of these places: along my hairline, into my temples, under my cheekbones, and under my jawline.


----------



## iva01 (Feb 26, 2012)

hi girls  can you tell what do you recommend: nars laguna or guerlain terracota bronzing powder brunnete 03?


----------



## afulton (Feb 26, 2012)

I use bronzers to contour the face.



MAChostage said:


> Ok, stupid question:  do you wear these bronzers all over the face or just to highlight?


----------



## agiri (Jun 1, 2012)

I'm between an NC45 and NC50 depending on the season and I absolutely LOVE Guerlain's Terracotta Bronzing Powder in 08. I just took the hit and bought it after seeing so many of you recommend it. It looks FABULOUS and totally worth the $50 in my book. Thanks for the recommendation ladies!

  	I have swatches of it too if anyone's interested. )


----------



## Prettypackages (Jun 12, 2012)

I'm in love with MUFE Mat bronzer right now.... 

  	I'm intrigued by Guerlain, but didn't the owner/creator/someone say some disparaging remarks about black people?


----------



## aradhana (Jun 12, 2012)

iva01 said:


> hi girls  can you tell what do you recommend: nars laguna or guerlain terracota bronzing powder brunnete 03?


  	laguna is less expensive but softer, so you would probably go through the product quicker...i considered a nars bronzer (probably casino) when i bought my terracotta (i think it's 04), and that was the advice the sales assistant at sephora gave me...i find the nars blushes i have definitely go quicker, so i went with her advice...and v. happy with the terracotta...!


----------



## reesesilverstar (Jun 12, 2012)

Prettypackages said:


> I'm in love with MUFE Mat bronzer right now....   I'm intrigued by Guerlain, but didn't the owner/creator/someone say some disparaging remarks about black people?


  So too am I. Here's an article on Guerlain's slip up.  http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/worldnews/europe/france/9173613/Jean-Paul-Guerlain-fined-for-racist-comment.html  On topic, I've been loving Lorac's Glow bronzer. It gives that perfect sun-kissed glow.


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 13, 2012)

Yes it is well known here that Jean-Paul Guerlain said racist remarks about black people ! But the saddest of all it that the Guerlain family has no heir. In other words, LVMH chose a nose all Guerlain perfumes : Thierry Wasser. Thierry Wasser created Guerlain Homme l'Eau ( very good ), La Petite Robe Noire ( very mainstream ) or Lys Soleia.
  	This has nothing to do with the make-up artistic Direction though. Guerlain perfumes used to be masterpieces ( Jicky, L'Heure Bleue, Après l'Ondée, etc.. ) but they all were reformulated by the so called IFRA which controls everything from A to Z ( to create " safe " perfumes ). Such restrictions are controversial, perfumistas do not agree with those new formulas and noses must abide by the laws. As far as make-up is concerned the most important is the artistic direction and very often ( all the time ) the Artistic director must follow the instructions from LVMH.
  	Jean-Paul Guerlain was a great nose like his brilliant ancestors before him, one of the most creative nose of the times but yes he did say wrong things about black people and he was fined for this.


----------



## califabulous (Jul 4, 2012)

Prettypackages said:


> I'm in love with MUFE Mat bronzer right now....
> 
> I'm intrigued by Guerlain, but didn't the owner/creator/someone say some disparaging remarks about black people?


  	what shade do you wear? I've been eyeing this bronzer....


----------



## DanceLovesMAC (Jul 13, 2012)

I'm loving the Covergirl Queen Bronzers (yes, I know I'm late). Usually I'm not a drugstore kind of gal. I never got hold of MAC's Refined Deeper & I just can't justify paying so much for High-High-End bronzers when these work sooo well. I'm NC50 & I use Brown Bronze for a really natural glow, and Ebony Bronze when I want a more defined contour. Sam Fine recommends them & I use all 3 shades in my Kit.


----------



## jerzgrl8044 (Aug 4, 2012)

covergirl queen bronzer in ebony bronze. im a nw43/nc50. the best ever.


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Aug 6, 2012)

jerzgrl8044 said:


> covergirl queen bronzer in ebony bronze. im a nw43/nc50. the best ever.


  	I just heard about the Covergirl Queen Bronzers.  I went looking for these yesterday without any luck.  Any idea which one would work for NC43/44?  Thanks.


----------



## BlushCrush (Aug 6, 2012)

Icecaramellatte said:


> I just heard about the Covergirl Queen Bronzers.  I went looking for these yesterday without any luck.  Any idea which one would work for NC43/44?  Thanks.


  	I had to order mine online from walmart.com. I'm a nc44/45 and ordered both the brown bronze and ebony bronze. Will update once I receive them and get to try it out. However, all this talk about Guerlain bronzer has my interest peaked.


----------



## DanceLovesMAC (Aug 6, 2012)

Icecaramellatte said:


> I just heard about the Covergirl Queen Bronzers.  I went looking for these yesterday without any luck.  Any idea which one would work for NC43/44?  Thanks.


  You would probably like Light bronze, or brown bronze if you wanted something more intense. They are usually harder to find because there is only 3 shades of them so they are often put with other cover girl queen products like the compact foundations where they blend in. You could always order online if you can't find them on the ground. Walmart online has them for like $6.60.


----------



## califabulous (Aug 6, 2012)

i tried brown bronze and i couldn't see it at all.  I am somewhere btwn nc45 nc50 and nw43. i have less yellow and more olive undertone also.  ebony bronze is what i use to contour when I really want it noticed.  I usually use mac blunt for a soft contour.  Ebony may be a little rich for your tone esp if you have more yellow in your skin.


----------



## DanceLovesMAC (Aug 7, 2012)

califabulous said:


> i tried brown bronze and i couldn't see it at all.  I am somewhere btwn nc45 nc50 and nw43. i have less yellow and more olive undertone also.  ebony bronze is what i use to contour when I really want it noticed.  I usually use mac blunt for a soft contour.  Ebony may be a little rich for your tone esp if you have more yellow in your skin.


	I am an NC50, maybe a little lighter in the winter and I love brown bronze for a really natural glow. It doesn't add a whole lot of color it just warms up the face a little. I use ebony bronze for a more intense look or for contouring but still with a very light hand. I think brown bronze is sort of like Saddle e/s. For me Saddle is a beautiful crease/transition color, just slightly darker than my skintone & warms things up for a more complete look.


----------



## MarkNeal (Aug 8, 2012)

Thank you for sharing!


----------



## PrettyGirlDoc (Nov 20, 2012)

I love NARS Casino, CG Brown Bronze and MAC Sunny by Nature LE


----------



## AishaArora (Nov 25, 2012)

NYX Matte Bronzer perfect for Brown Skin.


----------



## caribprincess (Nov 27, 2012)

I am not sure if i am doing something wrong but when i contour with the CG Ebony Bronzer, I don't find that i can see the contour.....maybe its me?? I am a NW45 but i live in the Caribbean so my color can go from NW45-NW50 if i am constantly in the sun.


----------



## PrettyGirlDoc (Nov 27, 2012)

caribprincess said:


> I am not sure if i am doing something wrong but when i contour with the CG Ebony Bronzer, I don't find that i can see the contour.....maybe its me?? I am a NW45 but i live in the Caribbean so my color can go from NW45-NW50 if i am constantly in the sun


  	I am NW 43 and that is a very natural contour for me.  Try using a matte dark brown eyeshadow like embark.  My cousin used my carbon eyeshadow to my dismay when we were going out. It ended being gorg.  It was a tip she picked up from being a dark skinned sister in the music industry.


----------



## caribprincess (Nov 28, 2012)

PrettyGirlDoc said:


> I am NW 43 and that is a very natural contour for me.  Try using a matte dark brown eyeshadow like embark.  My cousin used my carbon eyeshadow to my dismay when we were going out. It ended being gorg.  It was a tip she picked up from being a dark skinned sister in the music industry.


  	Thanks for the tip. I will give it a try.


----------



## Dominique33 (Nov 28, 2012)

http://www.blackup.com/fr/

  	Have you tried their products ( very pigmented ) ?
  	Or maybe more simply a MUFE bronzer  ?


----------



## reesesilverstar (Dec 2, 2012)

califabulous said:


> i tried brown bronze and i couldn't see it at all.  I am somewhere btwn nc45 nc50 and nw43. i have less yellow and more olive undertone also.  ebony bronze is what i use to contour when I really want it noticed.  I usually use mac blunt for a soft contour.  Ebony may be a little rich for your tone esp if you have more yellow in your skin.


  I agree, brown bronze doesn't show up if you have an olive undertone. Ebony is the one I use also


----------



## novellastar (Jan 5, 2013)

I am NC40 and i use Sunpower skin finish by mac adds a really nice healthy glow!


----------



## califabulous (Jan 10, 2013)

what about NARS Casino?  i can't remember anyone mentioning this bronzer but it seems so obvious. i have not used this before.  Wondering if will warm the skin nicely and softly. anyone tried it?


----------



## VampyCouture (Jan 11, 2013)

I'm NC50, but this winter, that foundation is looking a tad dark  so right now, I would say I'm an NC48/49.

  	I use Ebony Bronze (this is my special occasion bronzer/contour, because I get the best results with this)
  	Sleek Contour Kit in Medium (Great contour)
  	Sleek Contour Kit in Dark (Too dark, looks a little muddy, but I like the highlighter it comes with, so I still use the product)


----------



## elektra513 (Jan 31, 2013)

califabulous said:


> what about NARS Casino?  i can't remember anyone mentioning this bronzer but it seems so obvious. i have not used this before.  Wondering if will warm the skin nicely and softly. anyone tried it?


  	I'm C7 (golden/olive) and Casino is a very subtle glow, close to my skin tone. If I want bronzer to stand out more I'll use Bobbi Brown Bahama or Deep....I've swatched my bronzers on white tissue to compare the undertones and Casino is a very neutral brown, almost olive, so that makes sense...BBs are much warmer/richer.

  	Speaking of which, since this BB Illuminating bronzer is now discontinued, does anyone know if BB will come out with anything new for WOC? I haven't hit pan but I will soon and the thought of that happening makes me nervous. Guerlain is on the list right now but not sure about that one for a number of reasons...

  	Also, no matter the product you (general "you") select, the brush you use matters too. If you want to bronze, use a fluffy brush. If you want to contour, then use a denser, stiffer (and probably smaller) brush.


----------



## Antiqued (Mar 10, 2013)

novellastar said:


> I am NC40 and i use *Sunpower skin finish* by mac adds a really nice healthy glow!


  	One of my favs


----------



## califabulous (Mar 10, 2013)

elektra513 said:


> I'm C7 (golden/olive) and Casino is a very subtle glow, close to my skin tone. If I want bronzer to stand out more I'll use Bobbi Brown Bahama or Deep....I've swatched my bronzers on white tissue to compare the undertones and Casino is a very neutral brown, almost olive, so that makes sense...BBs are much warmer/richer.
> 
> Speaking of which, since this BB Illuminating bronzer is now discontinued, does anyone know if BB will come out with anything new for WOC? I haven't hit pan but I will soon and the thought of that happening makes me nervous. Guerlain is on the list right now but not sure about that one for a number of reasons...
> 
> Also, no matter the product you (general "you") select, the brush you use matters too. If you want to bronze, use a fluffy brush. If you want to contour, then use a denser, stiffer (and probably smaller) brush.


  	i picked up BB deep bronzer last week.  I wasn't planning to get it but the MA put it on me with a large fluffy brush and I was sold. I usually don't buy items at first look.  I've been using it all week as a contour-instead of my usual blunt and it does something different than blunt and my covergirl queen bronzer.  I do like it so far...thanks for the rec


----------



## Icecaramellatte (May 6, 2013)

Any one use Mac Solar Riche bronzer?  I went to a CCO and picked this up there was only one left and I was short on time so I just bought it.  Oddly enough it has a seal on both ends of the box so now I'm not sure if I should even open it.  I'm an NC43 in Studio Fix powder. I imagine I would be an NC44 in the fluid.  What skintone is this shade best for?  

  	In other bronzing news, I can't resist trying new ones.  I just bought the Guerlain Terra Ora and like it very much. I bought it yesterday and the SA said it would look great on me.  She mentioned a co-worker was about the same shade as me wore it and thought it would look great.  I already had a little bit of bronzer on but I let her try it and it did look amazing, but it may have just been the highlighting effect. I will have to try it by itself.  But I love the shimmer.  It has a bronzer on the outside and a gold in the middle and she swirled it around.  I used it the same way today but next time I may just try the brown shade on its own.


----------



## Artemis9109 (May 7, 2013)

Does anyone have any recs for the best cream bronzers for dark skin?


----------



## sagehen (May 7, 2013)

Icecaramellatte said:


> Any one use Mac Solar Riche bronzer?  I went to a CCO and picked this up there was only one left and I was short on time so I just bought it.  Oddly enough it has a seal on both ends of the box so now I'm not sure if I should even open it.  I'm an NC43 in Studio Fix powder. I imagine I would be an NC44 in the fluid.  What skintone is this shade best for?
> 
> In other bronzing news, I can't resist trying new ones.  I just bought the Guerlain Terra Ora and like it very much. I bought it yesterday and the SA said it would look great on me.  She mentioned a co-worker was about the same shade as me wore it and thought it would look great.  I already had a little bit of bronzer on but I let her try it and it did look amazing, but it may have just been the highlighting effect. I will have to try it by itself.  But I love the shimmer.  It has a bronzer on the outside and a gold in the middle and she swirled it around.  I used it the same way today but next time I may just try the brown shade on its own.


  	I think Solar Riche would be a good highlighter for your skin. I am NC45-ish and I had this shade. It does give warmth to the face but it not dark enough to deepen color or contour, but I liked it under the brow bone or on top of cheek bones or on top of cupid's bow to highlight.


----------



## sagehen (May 29, 2013)

Bumping this up, since it's that time of the year - what are everyone's favorites nowadays?


----------



## trina11225 (Jun 12, 2013)

love my cover girl bronzers and iman after glow bronzer


----------



## MzBrownBeauty (Jun 15, 2013)

Still love my Cover girl Queen bronzer! I've been on a highlighter kick lately though.


----------



## alle685 (Jul 1, 2013)

I'm an NC45 and I wear bronzers/illuminators a lot because they make your skin looks so healthy.


----------



## sagehen (Oct 28, 2013)

PSA: CG Queen bronzer is BOGO1/2 off on drugstore.com, along with the rest of the Queen collection.


----------



## MissTT (Oct 28, 2013)

I wish they wouldn't have raised their free shipping limit. I have about $5 drugstore dollars that will likely go to waste b/c I don't really need anything from them.


----------



## sagehen (Oct 28, 2013)

I lose my drugstore dollars every quarter. I hate the never-ending e-mails from them about the darn expiring dollars.


----------



## MissTT (Oct 28, 2013)

I wish they saved them for a year at least. If I really need a drugstore/pharmacy type item I just run and pick it up on my way home from work. It's the type of stuff I'd rather browse and handle.


----------



## sunsational (Oct 28, 2013)

I like Guerlain Terracotta #8


----------



## sagehen (Oct 29, 2013)

inheritedhornet said:


> I like Guerlain [COLOR=660099]Terracotta[/COLOR] #8


  This is my fave too. Have you tried the 4 Seasons in #8?


----------



## Arisone (Nov 2, 2013)

Anyone have any suggestions for bronzer oil or powder for the body?  I love the look of bronzed legs, arms and shoulders.  I have the iridescent powder (in Golden Bronze) from Mac--looking for something less messy. I am considering buying Strobe Creme in Golden Elixir while Macy's still have it.    It's hard finding bronzer oil/power for WOC.  I am a NC50 by the way.


----------



## sagehen (Nov 2, 2013)

Arisone said:


> Anyone have any suggestions for bronzer oil or powder for the body?  I love the look of bronzed legs, arms and shoulders.  I have the iridescent powder (in Golden Bronze) from Mac--looking for something less messy. I am considering buying Strobe Creme in Golden Elixir while Macy's still have it.    It's hard finding bronzer oil/power for WOC.  I am a NC50 by the way.


  I like NARS Body Glow. It smells good too.


----------



## Arisone (Nov 2, 2013)

Thanks for the reply.  Does it give you an actual bronze glow?  Or is it just subtle like Strobe Cream?


----------



## sagehen (Nov 2, 2013)

It can be subtle or obvious, depending on how you apply. I apply right after lotion and use my hands, warming it up a little before I apply.  one layer gives my skin a nice sheen. If you wait until that layer dries and add another it is more visible. Did I mention it smells nice LOL?  here is a link:  http://www.narscosmetics.com/color/multi-use/body-glow/body-glow  They also have a body illuminator in Laguna, but I have not tried that. I can vouch for the body glow, and I Am NC50 and it shows up.


----------



## Arisone (Nov 2, 2013)

Definitely going to try it.  Now I want to know what it smells like lol.


----------



## sagehen (Nov 2, 2013)

Arisone said:


> Definitely going to try it.  Now I want to know what it smells like lol.


  It smells like tiare flowers, which puts me in the mind of gardenia and coconut. Makes me feel like I am on an island vacation.:rasta:


----------



## Arisone (Nov 6, 2013)

^^Bought the travel size during the weekend and received it today. It smells heavenly.  I'll put it to use this weekend.


----------



## Fancydymedout1 (Nov 14, 2013)

My favorite bronzer of all time is MAC Refined Deeper Bronze, but it was discontinued and I'm still on the search for a dupe. I've purchased many since then but I rarely even use them because nothing has been able to give me the same effect.


----------



## sagehen (Nov 14, 2013)

Fancydymedout1 said:


> My favorite bronzer of all time is MAC Refined Deeper Bronze, but it was discontinued and I'm still on the search for a dupe. I've purchased many since then but I rarely even use them because nothing has been able to give me the same effect.


 I feel the same way you do. I am afraid to hit pan on the one I am using now, because I only have one backup. I don't know what I will do when that runs out. It's a great color, not too shimmery. I am trying out Stila Sun Bronze Shade 2...have you tried any of their bronzers?


----------



## beautelle (Jun 22, 2014)

Has anyone tried MAC's MSFN in Sunpower as a bronzer?? I'm a NC45 for reference. I'm afraid it'll look too orangey on me.


----------



## sagehen (Jun 22, 2014)

beautelle said:


> Has anyone tried MAC's MSFN in Sunpower as a bronzer?? I'm a NC45 for reference. I'm afraid it'll look too orangey on me.


  Sunpower works as a bronzer for me when I am wearing a foundation that is too sallow. Otherwise it can tend toward orange-y on me. This is disappointing because a MAC artist used it on me and I loved it. You have reminded me of something I need to work on.


----------



## gina12345 (Jun 22, 2014)

beautelle said:


> Has anyone tried MAC's MSFN in Sunpower as a bronzer?? I'm a NC45 for reference. I'm afraid it'll look too orangey on me.


I am NC50, I use it from time to time. It can look a little orangey on some days but there are times when it looks beautiful. Lately I use Sun power or Blunt or Format as bronzers depending on my mood. If you compare Sunpower to Coppertone, Coppertone is more orange & sunpower is more brown.
  Guerlain #8 ( really expensive for me) is very pretty especially with MAC Trace Gold as a highlight. Bobbi Brown Deep is really good.and does not get enough attention.
  I also want to add that Guerlain on my oily skin, no matter what primer I use, disappears after a few hours. GONE!!!


----------



## sagehen (Jul 2, 2014)

gina12345 said:


> I am NC50, I use it from time to time. It can look a little orangey on some days but there are times when it looks beautiful. Lately I use Sun power or Blunt or Format as bronzers depending on my mood. If you compare Sunpower to Coppertone, Coppertone is more orange & sunpower is more brown. Guerlain #8 ( really expensive for me) is very pretty especially with MAC Trace Gold as a highlight. Bobbi Brown Deep is really good.and does not get enough attention. I also want to add that Guerlain on my oily skin, no matter what primer I use, disappears after a few hours. GONE!!!


  co-signing on the Guerlain. It is beautiful on NC50. I will have to try it with Trace Gold.I gave mine away but now I am wanting a new one.


----------



## gina12345 (Jul 2, 2014)

Try it with Cheeky Bronze too!


sagehen said:


> co-signing on the Guerlain. It is beautiful on NC50. I will have to try it with Trace Gold.I gave mine away but now I am wanting a new one.


  Try it with cheeky Bronze too!
  Guerlain #8 is close to MAC Blunt, Guerlain has a touch more red, just a touch & Blunt is brown no red & no orange.


----------



## sagehen (Jul 2, 2014)

gina12345 said:


> Try it with Cheeky Bronze too! Try it with cheeky Bronze too! Guerlain #8 is close to MAC Blunt, Guerlain has a touch more red, just a touch & Blunt is brown no red & no orange.


  I can't believe that I have never tried Blunt. I keep seeing WOC recommending it. One day...soon.


----------



## Katetycmn (Jul 2, 2014)

I use Clinique Bronzer, too


----------



## gina12345 (Jul 24, 2014)

Hi There,
  I am NC 50, does anyone have Guerlain Terracota 4 seasons in ebony? It is the one with a dark pink section with 3 dark brown bronzer sections.
  I am woundering how it looks and does it even show on nc50 skin. Is it worth the money?  It is hard finding the right bronzer & I  have the plain #8 terracta bronzer. Thanks for helping me


----------



## sagehen (Jul 24, 2014)

gina12345 said:


> Hi There, I am NC 50, does anyone have Guerlain Terracota 4 seasons in ebony? It is the one with a dark pink section with 3 dark brown bronzer sections. I am woundering how it looks and does it even show on nc50 skin. Is it worth the money?  It is hard finding the right bronzer & I  have the plain #8 terracta bronzer. Thanks for helping me


  Check the NC50 thread. There was someone who has that bronzer. She loves it. She says it shows up and she uses the little red button for a pop of color. I hope I am quoting her correctly. It is one of the latest pages in that thread. If I find it I will add a direct link.


----------



## gina12345 (Jul 24, 2014)

sagehen said:


> Check the NC50 thread. There was someone who has that bronzer. She loves it. She says it shows up and she uses the little red button for a pop of color. I hope I am quoting her correctly. It is one of the latest pages in that thread. If I find it I will add a direct link.


  Thank you so much! I completely forgot about the NC 50 thread, it rarely comes up in the new post lists. Thank you


----------



## NicoleL (Jul 25, 2014)

gina12345 said:


> Hi There,
> I am NC 50, does anyone have Guerlain Terracota 4 seasons in ebony? It is the one with a dark pink section with 3 dark brown bronzer sections.
> I am woundering how it looks and does it even show on nc50 skin. Is it worth the money?  It is hard finding the right bronzer & I  have the plain #8 terracta bronzer. Thanks for helping me


I was looking for something else and came across swatches for this product and remembered that someone had asked about it.    I'm not sure if they are from the person that posted about it in the NC50 thread, but I believe the blogger is also NC50. http://theglamshack.blogspot.com/2013/10/guerlain-terracotta-4-seasons-tailor.html


----------



## gina12345 (Jul 26, 2014)

NicoleL said:


> I was looking for something else and came across swatches for this product and remembered that someone had asked about it.    I'm not sure if they are from the person that posted about it in the NC50 thread, but I believe the blogger is also NC50. http://theglamshack.blogspot.com/2013/10/guerlain-terracotta-4-seasons-tailor.html


You are AWESOME!!! Thank you so much! This helps a lot. New lemming created. I am going to have to save up for this one.


----------



## sagehen (Jul 26, 2014)

OK Gina, you have got to come back and tell us about it when you buy it. I am looking at it and just need a little nudge.


----------



## gina12345 (Jul 29, 2014)

sagehen said:


> OK Gina, you have got to come back and tell us about it when you buy it. I am looking at it and just need a little nudge.


You bet, I know that I am going to get this so I will come back & review


----------



## NicoleL (Jul 29, 2014)

Glad I could help


----------



## oliviajames (Aug 10, 2014)

Woww..! It is wet & wild simply awesome!..and cheap 






Seriously, I am nc43 and I loooove #743 Tahitian Tan.


----------



## Shars (Sep 4, 2014)

I tried the new Sleek bronze block in Dark and I think it's a cheaper alternative to the Guerlain Terracotta 4 Seasons in Ebony. It has the same three varying dark blocks plus the pinky one for a pop of colour. I still low-key want the Guerlain one though, but not quite willing to part with my $76.00!! lol


----------



## gina12345 (Sep 4, 2014)

Shars said:


> I tried the new Sleek bronze block in Dark and I think it's a cheaper alternative to the Guerlain Terracotta 4 Seasons in Ebony. It has the same three varying dark blocks plus the pinky one for a pop of colour. I still low-key want the Guerlain one though, but not quite willing to part with my $76.00!! lol


  I have not tried Sleek but I have tried the Guerlain Terracota 4 seasons. I am NC 50 but the colors go on smooth and very pretty but it seems to get darker on my face as the day goes on.
  Even though I use a fluffy brush, I am thinking its too dark /red for me, whether I mix all the colors or just the 3 browns. #8 Ebony does the same, it darkens as the day goes on, a lot. I also ordered #5 bot I am on the fence about it, it does not darken but it comes out as a glow and I wear it with margin. It is not very dark & it is almost impossible for me to put too much on, I use an ELF blush brush. 
  I am debating on which to send back, keep or exchange.#7 also darken & became very red/ brown even though I used a fluffy brush (MAC 138).


----------



## Shars (Sep 4, 2014)

gina12345 said:


> I have not tried Sleek but I have tried the Guerlain Terracota 4 seasons. I am NC 50 but the colors go on smooth and very pretty but it seems to get darker on my face as the day goes on.
> Even though I use a fluffy brush, I am thinking its too dark /red for me, whether I mix all the colors or just the 3 browns. #8 Ebony does the same, it darkens as the day goes on, a lot. I also ordered #5 bot I am on the fence about it, it does not darken but it comes out as a glow and I wear it with margin. It is not very dark & it is almost impossible for me to put too much on, I use an ELF blush brush.
> I am debating on which to send back, keep or exchange.#7 also darken & became very red/ brown even though I used a fluffy brush (MAC 138).


  Wow that's crazy. Could it be a reaction between your current powder/foundation and the Guerlain bronzer? It might be accelerating oxidisation of the bronzer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  Do you use it just to contour like the perimeter of your face or as an all-over bronzer?


----------



## gina12345 (Sep 5, 2014)

gina12345 said:


> I have not tried Sleek but I have tried the Guerlain Terracota 4 seasons. I am NC 50 but the colors go on smooth and very pretty but it seems to get darker on my face as the day goes on.
> Even though I use a fluffy brush, I am thinking its too dark /red for me, whether I mix all the colors or just the 3 browns. #8 Ebony does the same, it darkens as the day goes on, a lot. I also ordered #5 bot I am on the fence about it, it does not darken but it comes out as a glow and I wear it with margin. It is not very dark & it is almost impossible for me to put too much on, I use an ELF blush brush.
> I am debating on which to send back, keep or exchange.#7 also darken & became very red/ brown even though I used a fluffy brush (MAC 138).


  I use Guerlain like a bronzer. This oxidation occurred when I used MAC studio fix plus powder, MAC BB cream , MAC tinted moisturizer. This does not happen when I wear blushes or bronzers from other brands.I am not sure what to try next. I use MAC Blunt or Format as a bronzer & it works  just fine. Guerlain #5 is ok it does not oxidize but I am not sure if its dark enough, Sleek looks too red for me


----------



## Shars (Sep 5, 2014)

gina12345 said:


> I use Guerlain like a bronzer. This oxidation occurred when I used MAC studio fix plus powder, MAC BB cream , MAC tinted moisturizer. This does not happen when I wear blushes or bronzers from other brands.I am not sure what to try next. I use MAC Blunt or Format as a bronzer & it works  just fine. Guerlain #5 is ok it does not oxidize but I am not sure if its dark enough, Sleek looks too red for me


  Okay. Definitely seems like it's the Guerlain one then. And for their price point... that does NOT need to be oxidising on you! Not for $76 lol. The sleek one I feel is too cool toned to be a true bronzer. I use it more for contouring. Hope you find something in the end. I hate when people rave about a product, then you get it and you're like, this is crap haha.


----------



## gina12345 (Sep 5, 2014)

Shars said:


> Okay. Definitely seems like it's the Guerlain one then. And for their price point... that does NOT need to be oxidising on you! Not for $76 lol. The sleek one I feel is too cool toned to be a true bronzer. I use it more for contouring. Hope you find something in the end. I hate when people rave about a product, then you get it and you're like, this is crap haha.


  LOL


----------



## Caelarumcake (Sep 6, 2014)

My all time favorite bronzer is Laura Mercier mineral powder in warm bronze. A little goes a long way!!   Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Prettypackages (Jan 23, 2015)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^I just tried one of these, not sure which color.  But I was so impressed that it wasn't orange!


----------



## shopandconquer (Feb 21, 2015)

I just began the process of shopping for my first bronzer today.  Even with all of the great recommendations for Guerlain in this thread the price point is giving me extreme... pause.  I do like thought the idea of the 4 seasons and being able to customize the shade so Guerlain remains apart of the list up for consideration.  I swatched Casino today and walked away impressed.  I still want to swatch the other four before making my decision. 

Bobbi Brown Bronzing Powder - Deep
Estée Lauder Bronze Goddess Powder Bronzer - 04 Deep
Guerlain Terracotta 4 Seasons Tailor-Made Bronzing Powder - Moyen Brunettes
Guerlain Terracotta Bronzing Powder - 07
NARS Bronzing Powder - Casino


----------



## MAChostage (Feb 22, 2015)

I came across a Bronzer Wardrobe by Too Faced  at Ulta the other day. 1 each of Chocolate Soleil, Milk Chocolate Soleil, Sun Bunny and Endless Summer, and a brush. Might be worth a look!


----------



## shopandconquer (Feb 24, 2015)

shopandconquer said:


> I just began the process of shopping for my first bronzer today.  Even with all of the great recommendations for Guerlain in this thread the price point is giving me extreme... pause.  I do like thought the idea of the 4 seasons and being able to customize the shade so Guerlain remains apart of the list up for consideration.  I swatched Casino today and walked away impressed.  I still want to swatch the other four before making my decision.
> 
> Bobbi Brown Bronzing Powder - Deep
> Estée Lauder Bronze Goddess Powder Bronzer - 04 Deep
> ...


 NARS Casino ultmately won me over... 



and came home today!

The Bobbi Brown Deep was way too deep and orange.  Estee Lauder Deep leaned more orange than I prefer as well; although I think I could make it work with a light hand and the right brush.  The Guerlain got eliminated based on price.


----------



## elleB (Feb 26, 2015)

I've been using the cover girl bronzer & love it but have been on the hunt for a new bronzer and will def be looking into some of these recommendations.


----------



## pinkcrush (Feb 26, 2015)

elleB said:


> I've been using the cover girl bronzer & love it but have been on the hunt for a new bronzer and will def be looking into some of these recommendations.


 Not sure about ur skintone but I'm Macao in Nars and I just picked up Milani Baked Bronzer in Soleil and it's a beautiful terracotta  shade with multi-tonal shimmer and glitter... I plan to use it all over for a lil shimmer since it's doesn't have a metallic finish


----------



## gina12345 (Feb 26, 2015)

shopandconquer said:


> NARS Casino ultmately won me over...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I like Nars Casino & MAC Matte Bronze & Refined Golden. Guerlain #7 is very pretty, if you want it wait until Sephora has a Friends & Family or some other event, that way you get some discount.
  I agree about Estee Lauder & Bobbi Brown, both were just too red or orange for me, everyone raves about these bronzers. The quality of the product was great but the colors were not for me. I wish they included golden neutral browns?


----------



## Indieprincess (Feb 26, 2015)

Anyone know of a dupe for MAC Refined Deeper Bronze. That was my HG Bronzer and I am forever kicking myself that I didn't back it up when I started to see pan.


----------



## shopandconquer (Feb 26, 2015)

gina12345 said:


> I like Nars Casino & MAC Matte Bronze & Refined Golden. Guerlain #7 is very pretty, if you want it wait until Sephora has a Friends & Family or some other event, that way you get some discount.
> I agree about Estee Lauder & Bobbi Brown, both were just too red or orange for me, everyone raves about these bronzers. The quality of the product was great but the colors were not for me. I wish they included golden neutral browns?


  Good point, I will probably revisit my quest of finding the perfect bronzer during F&F   In the meantime, I am mixing Casino with my existing Nars Taj Mahal to get a "glowy" bronze when needed.  This should keep my shopping compulsion at bay until the next discount event.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Apr 2, 2015)

[No message]


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Apr 2, 2015)

Indieprincess said:


> Anyone know of a dupe for MAC Refined Deeper Bronze. That was my HG Bronzer and I am forever kicking myself that I didn't back it up when I started to see pan.


  I know you asked this months ago, but in case you are still looking for a replacement bronzer. The first one that came to mind was LORAC's bronzer (not TanTalizer) but now I see that it was d/c'd which is a real shame because it was gorgeous and [dare I say] better than MAC's Refined Deeper Bronze. If you can manage to get your hands on it, you won't regret it.

  Have you tried CARGO's bronzer? It's finely milled and has that bronze/coppery tone that RDB has (as opposed to NARS' Casino which leans more toward gold). I'd definitely say CARGO's bronzer in Dark. Similar color, better texture, and no glitter/large sparkles.


----------



## Indieprincess (Apr 2, 2015)

Twinkle_Twinkle said:


> I know you asked this months ago, but in case you are still looking for a replacement bronzer. The first one that came to mind was LORAC's bronzer (not TanTalizer) but now I see that it was d/c'd which is a real shame because it was gorgeous and [dare I say] better than MAC's Refined Deeper Bronze. If you can manage to get your hands on it, you won't regret it.  Have you tried CARGO's bronzer? It's finely milled and has that bronze/coppery tone that RDB has (as opposed to NARS' Casino which leans more toward gold). I'd definitely say CARGO's bronzer in Dark. Similar color, better texture, and no glitter/large sparkles.


  Thanks! I'll check those out.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Apr 11, 2015)

Anyone out there using the Guerlain Terracotta bronzers in both #7 and #8?? I can't decide if #7 is need worthy enough...


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 11, 2015)

Twinkle_Twinkle said:


> Anyone out there using the Guerlain Terracotta bronzers in both #7 and #8?? I can't decide if #7 is need worthy enough...


   I use 7 year round and 8 in the summer.  I happen to LOVE 8


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Apr 11, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> I use 7 year round and 8 in the summer.  I happen to LOVE 8


  That's exactly what I was thinking of doing. A lot of people say that they LOVE #8 and I don't seem to find the same enthusiasm for #7, but #7 seems like a night matte-ish shade that is less red than Bobbi Brown's bronzers in Dark and Deep. And I would like to have something a little less red for the Spring and Winter. The Four Season's bronzer in Ebony is on it's way to me. Do you have it as well? Are it and #7 redundant? Sorry for the borage of questions. I'm just trying to finalize my shopping cart for Chic Week. Thanks!  

  P.S - I'm NW45 in MAC formulas - Are we around the same coloring general area?


----------



## gina12345 (Apr 11, 2015)

Twinkle_Twinkle said:


> Anyone out there using the Guerlain Terracotta bronzers in both #7 and #8?? I can't decide if #7 is need worthy enough...


Hi There,
  I have 7 & 8 Guerlain Bronzers. I really like 7 the best, it is golden not red or orange. #8 was a bit too red for me but we will see if I change my mind this summer. I tried BB Dark & Deep & they were too red, too orange but the pigmentation was great & it lasted on me they were the wrong color
  Guerlain # 8 IMO is similar to MAC Format (some shimmer) & Blunt (matte). I am NC50
  I think some one said that Sleek Make Up bronzer is similar to Guerlain 4 seasons in Ebony.
  Go back to some of the old  posts, I asked a similar question & someone was nice enough to post me a link


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Apr 11, 2015)

gina12345 said:


> Hi There,
> I have 7 & 8 Guerlain Bronzers. I really like 7 the best, it is golden not red or orange. #8 was a bit too red for me but we will see if I change my mind this summer. I tried BB Dark & Deep & they were too red, too orange but the pigmentation was great & it lasted on me they were the wrong color
> Guerlain # 8 IMO is similar to MAC Format (some shimmer) & Blunt (matte). I am NC50
> I think some one said that Sleek Make Up bronzer is similar to Guerlain 4 seasons in Ebony.
> Go back to some of the old  posts, I asked a similar question & someone was nice enough to post me a link


  And now #7 goes back in the cart…


----------



## Medgal07 (May 21, 2015)

Twinkle_Twinkle said:


> That's exactly what I was thinking of doing. A lot of people say that they LOVE #8 and I don't seem to find the same enthusiasm for #7, but #7 seems like a night matte-ish shade that is less red than Bobbi Brown's bronzers in Dark and Deep. And I would like to have something a little less red for the Spring and Winter. The Four Season's bronzer in Ebony is on it's way to me. Do you have it as well? Are it and #7 redundant? Sorry for the borage of questions. I'm just trying to finalize my shopping cart for Chic Week. Thanks!
> 
> P.S - I'm NW45 in MAC formulas - Are we around the same coloring general area?


  I recently purchased the Guerlain 4 Seasons Bronzer and I LOVE it.  I swirl the three bronzing shades together for bronzing/contouring and the orange-red shade is such 
  a pretty blush on its own.

  I'm NC 44/MAC


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (May 21, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> I recently purchased the Guerlain 4 Seasons Bronzer and I LOVE it.  I swirl the three bronzing shades together for bronzing/contouring and the orange-red shade is such
> a pretty blush on its own.
> 
> I'm NC 44/MAC


  Yeaahhh Four Seasons! You can find it for $59 (instead of $75) at Strawberrynet and ACW, just an FYI for interested parties. 

  ETA: And how beautiful is the compact!!! It's like as dark amber clam shell. I love!!!


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Jul 4, 2015)

Mega Bronzer Comparison Swatches (@Shars) 





  From Left to Right: 
  Black Radiance blush in Chocolate Truffle (d/c), Fashion Fair blush in Chocolate Chip, Guerlain Terracotta #8, Laura Mercier Ritual, Cover Girl Ebony Bronze, MAC Warm Blend MSF (middle stripe), Shea Moisture Mandalay Dusk, MAC Metal Rock MSF 

  LM Ritual more of a blush/bronzer than a traditional bronzer; it's subtle and pretty.


----------



## Shars (Jul 4, 2015)

Twinkle_Twinkle said:


> Mega Bronzer Comparison Swatches (@Shars)
> 
> 
> 
> ...








 Oh Em Gee! All of these are super gorgeous. CG Ebony Bronze is my go-to and I've had LM Ritual and Guerlain's two Ebony bronzers (4 seasons and regular) in my cart from forever. I really like the Fashion Fair one too. I haven't bought anything from FF in ages! So sad about Warm Blend and Metal Rock since I don't think I was into makeup that much when they first came out. I saw Metal Rock on Ebay the other day for $200. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Thanks again (although my wallet is now despising you haha)!


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Jul 4, 2015)

Shars said:


> Oh Em Gee! All of these are super gorgeous. CG Ebony Bronze is my go-to and I've had LM Ritual and Guerlain's two Ebony bronzers (4 seasons and regular) in my cart from forever. I really like the Fashion Fair one too. I haven't bought anything from FF in ages! So sad about Warm Blend and Metal Rock since I don't think I was into makeup that much when they first came out. I saw Metal Rock on Ebay the other day for $200.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Glad to enable help! I'm not sure how I was hipped to the Fashion Fair blush, it must have been mentioned on Specktra because I can't think of how else I would have come across it but its a really unique shade. They also make a blush called "Golden Sunset" that is really pretty as well. I got "Chocolate Truffle" off of ebay a few years ago when everyone was loosing their minds over "Soft Honey" and the older Black Radiance blushes being d/c'd; I started trying to track down the entire old lineup which included Chocolate Truffle. There were only 5 blushes I think, and all of them are pretty except one, which I recently threw away actually (because I knew no one would want it) it was this gaudy loud red with shimmer, ugh.

  If you like CG Ebony Bronze you MUST get Guerlain #8! It is everything. It blends so well, le sigh. I have the Four Season's Bronzer too. I should have swatched it; my b. You can find the Four Season's Bronzer cheaper at ACW and Strawberrynet FYI. 

  Warm Blend is a beauty. I'm sorry you missed out on it. I think I even sold a backup of it at one point.  

  I got REALLY lucky with getting Metal Rock [twice!] through Specktra/LiveJournal. I dropped my first one and it broke into one big chunk and several smaller ones. Girl can you just imagine! Somehow I was lucky enough to be able to find another one, and I got both for reasonable prices.  

  I was wearing LM Ritual for two weeks straight. I really can't say enough about it. On me it's subtle but I'm all about it. I especially like LM over darker matte bronzers like Bobbi Brown's "Deep Chocolate" and "Rich Cocoa" (two l/e shades that I struggle to find a use for). My bronzer habit is out of control, and this is after a a big purge a few years ago, although to be fair a lot of what I gave away weren't bronzers so much as they were bronze colored highlighters.


----------



## Shars (Jul 5, 2015)

Twinkle_Twinkle said:


> Glad to enable help! I'm not sure how I was hipped to the Fashion Fair blush, it must have been mentioned on Specktra because I can't think of how else I would have come across it but its a really unique shade. They also make a blush called "Golden Sunset" that is really pretty as well. I got "Chocolate Truffle" off of ebay a few years ago when everyone was loosing their minds over "Soft Honey" and the older Black Radiance blushes being d/c'd; I started trying to track down the entire old lineup which included Chocolate Truffle. There were only 5 blushes I think, and all of them are pretty except one, which I recently threw away actually (because I knew no one would want it) it was this gaudy loud red with shimmer, ugh.
> 
> If you like CG Ebony Bronze you MUST get Guerlain #8! It is everything. It blends so well, le sigh. I have the Four Season's Bronzer too. I should have swatched it; my b. You can find the Four Season's Bronzer cheaper at ACW and Strawberrynet FYI.
> 
> ...


  I will definitely look into all of them.


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Jul 5, 2015)

Twinkle_Twinkle said:


> Glad to enable help! I'm not sure how I was hipped to the Fashion Fair blush, it must have been mentioned on Specktra because I can't think of how else I would have come across it but its a really unique shade. They also make a blush called "Golden Sunset" that is really pretty as well. I got "Chocolate Truffle" off of ebay a few years ago when everyone was loosing their minds over "Soft Honey" and the older Black Radiance blushes being d/c'd; I started trying to track down the entire old lineup which included Chocolate Truffle. There were only 5 blushes I think, and all of them are pretty except one, which I recently threw away actually (because I knew no one would want it) it was this gaudy loud red with shimmer, ugh.
> 
> If you like CG Ebony Bronze you MUST get Guerlain #8! It is everything. It blends so well, le sigh. I have the Four Season's Bronzer too. I should have swatched it; my b. You can find the Four Season's Bronzer cheaper at ACW and Strawberrynet FYI.
> 
> ...


I saw a few Fashion Fair Blush shades I would like earlier this year but I still haven't gotten around to purchasing them.  I did pick up a nude lipstick I really like.


----------



## sagehen (Jul 5, 2015)

Icecaramellatte said:


> I saw a few Fashion Fair Blush shades I would like earlier this year but I still haven't gotten around to purchasing them.  *I did pick up a nude lipstick I really like*.


 You cannot dangle that out there and not tell us the shade! And the formula...


----------



## afulton (Jul 5, 2015)

Twinkle_Twinkle said:


> Anyone out there using the Guerlain Terracotta bronzers in both #7 and #8?? I can't decide if #7 is need worthy enough...


  I had both but returned #7 for #5 because it was too red for me.  I use #8 on a daily basis to bronze and it's amazing.  I use #5 as an all over powder.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Jul 5, 2015)

Icecaramellatte said:


> *I saw a few Fashion Fair Blush shades* I would like earlier this year but I still haven't gotten around to purchasing them.  I did pick up a nude lipstick I really like.


   Which ones?


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Jul 6, 2015)

sagehen said:


> You cannot dangle that out there and not tell us the shade! And the formula...


  Sweet Maple!!  Also picked up Lace and Femme but I liked Sweet Maple enough to back it up.   





Twinkle_Twinkle said:


> Which ones?


  I don't remember but it was shimmery.  The blush I mean.


----------



## BrittLuvsMakeup (May 4, 2017)

What shade in the Guerlain Terra-cotta Bronzing Powder would any of you recommend for someone who wears NW45 in MAC's Studio Fix Foundation, Chestnut in Anastasia Beverly Hills Stick Foundation, and 500 Suede (W) in Lancome Teint Idole Ultra Longer Cushion Foundation? I wanted to purchase shade 8 , however, it's been discontinued so I'm assuming that either 7  or 9  would work but I'm unsure of which shade would be best between the two. Also, do you think Terra-cotta 4 Seasons Contour and Bronzing Powder Ebony would work on my skintone as well?


----------



## sagehen (May 4, 2017)

BrittLuvsMakeup said:


> What shade in the Guerlain Terra-cotta Bronzing Powder would any of you recommend for someone who wears NW45 in MAC's Studio Fix Foundation, Chestnut in Anastasia Beverly Hills Stick Foundation, and 500 Suede (W) in Lancome Teint Idole Ultra Longer Cushion Foundation? I wanted to purchase shade 8 , however, it's been discontinued so I'm assuming that either 7  or 9  would work but I'm unsure of which shade would be best between the two. Also, do you think Terra-cotta 4 Seasons Contour and Bronzing Powder Ebony would work on my skintone as well?


First of all, RIP shade 8 **weeps**
I would rec shade 9 for you. I am about the same shade as you and 7 just looks like nothing on my skin.


----------



## BrittLuvsMakeup (May 4, 2017)

sagehen said:


> First of all, RIP shade 8 **weeps**
> I would rec shade 9 for you. I am about the same shade as you and 7 just looks like nothing on my skin.



Thank you! It's a shame they discontinued 8, it seems like it was a popular shade. 9 it is then!


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (May 11, 2017)

BrittLuvsMakeup said:


> What shade in the Guerlain Terra-cotta Bronzing Powder would any of you recommend for someone who wears NW45 in MAC's Studio Fix Foundation, Chestnut in Anastasia Beverly Hills Stick Foundation, and 500 Suede (W) in Lancome Teint Idole Ultra Longer Cushion Foundation? I wanted to purchase shade 8 , however, it's been discontinued so I'm assuming that either 7  or 9  would work but I'm unsure of which shade would be best between the two. Also, do you think Terra-cotta 4 Seasons Contour and Bronzing Powder Ebony would work on my skintone as well?



Hi! Terracotta 9 will work on your skin tone but it's subtle (I use it just to warm up my cheeks) and it is no where near as deep as the former number 8. The Four Season's bronzer looks great and you will be able to get a deeper color with it that's closer to the discontinued Terracotta 8.


----------



## BrittLuvsMakeup (May 25, 2017)

Twinkle_Twinkle said:


> Hi! Terracotta 9 will work on your skin tone but it's subtle (I use it just to warm up my cheeks) and it is no where near as deep as the former number 8. The Four Season's bronzer looks great and you will be able to get a deeper color with it that's closer to the discontinued Terracotta 8.



Since number 9 is subtle, I think I'll probably just get the Terra-cotta 4 Seasons Contour and Bronzing Powder in Ebony since I'll be able to get a deeper color that's closer to number 8. It's quite expensive though, so I'll probably wait until Sephora's semi annual sale to pick it up. For now, I'm just using the Covergirl Queen Collection Natural Hue Bronzer in Ebony Bronze. I really love it but unfortunately, it's quite difficult to find in stores. I bought two online on Target's website last year in November so it will should be awhile before I run out though, lol. They're repackaging it with a new design on the front of the compact.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (May 26, 2017)

The Four Seasons Bronzer is expensive. I got my discounted at Strawberrynet. All Cosmetics Wholesale also has it on sale. 



BrittLuvsMakeup said:


> Since number 9 is subtle, I think I'll probably just get the Terra-cotta 4 Seasons Contour and Bronzing Powder in Ebony since I'll be able to get a deeper color that's closer to number 8. It's quite expensive though, so I'll probably wait until Sephora's semi annual sale to pick it up. For now, I'm just using the Covergirl Queen Collection Natural Hue Bronzer in Ebony Bronze. I really love it but unfortunately, it's quite difficult to find in stores. I bought two online on Target's website last year in November so it will should be awhile before I run out though, lol. They're repackaging it with a new design on the front of the compact.


----------



## BrittLuvsMakeup (May 29, 2017)

Twinkle_Twinkle said:


> The Four Seasons Bronzer is expensive. I got my discounted at Strawberrynet. All Cosmetics Wholesale also has it on sale.



Thanks for the headsup! I'll definitely be getting it from All Cosmetics Wholesale this week!


----------



## sagehen (May 31, 2017)

have you all seen the new Lancome bronzer that resembles the Guerlain Four Seasons? Thoughts? I haven't found it in stores but it was on the what's new page on Ulta's website.


----------



## BrittLuvsMakeup (May 31, 2017)

Have any of you tried the BECCA Sunlit Bronzer in Maui Nights? I've been hearing great things about it so I've been thinking about picking it up but wanted to hear some of your opinions as well if you have it or have tried it.



sagehen said:


> have you all seen the new Lancome bronzer that resembles the Guerlain Four Seasons? Thoughts? I haven't found it in stores but it was on the what's new page on Ulta's website.



Are you referring to the Lancome Belle de Teint Mosaic Palette in Patio D'une Nuit D'ete 02? If so, I swatched the darkest shade in store awhile back and unfortunately, it wasn't deep enough to bronze with for my skintone (NW45 in MAC's Studio Fix Foundation, Chestnut in Anastasia Beverly Hills Stick Foundation, and 500 Suede (W) in Lancome Teint Idole Ultra Longer Cushion Foundation).


----------



## sagehen (May 31, 2017)

BrittLuvsMakeup said:


> Are you referring to the Lancome Belle de Teint Mosaic Palette in Patio D'une Nuit D'ete 02? If so, I swatched the darkest shade in store awhile back and unfortunately, it wasn't deep enough to bronze with for my skintone (NW45 in MAC's Studio Fix Foundation, Chestnut in Anastasia Beverly Hills Stick Foundation, and 500 Suede (W) in Lancome Teint Idole Ultra Longer Cushion Foundation).




Thanks so much for this response. I won't bother to hunt it down then. I am right in your color range.


----------



## Vaishali Yadav (Aug 31, 2017)

Nars Casino is always my first preference


----------



## chubbycheeks (May 26, 2020)

I'm NC43 and MAC works absolutely perfect for me.


----------

